# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  سلسلة قصص الانبياء

## القطانى

*آدم عليه السلام 

نبذة: 

أبو البشر، خلقه الله بيده وأسجد له الملائكة وعلمه الأسماء وخلق له زوجته وأسكنهما الجنة وأنذرهما أن لا يقربا شجرة معينة ولكن الشيطان وسوس لهما فأكلا منها فأنزلهما الله إلى الأرض ومكن لهما سبل العيش بها وطالبهما بعبادة الله وحده وحض الناس على ذلك، وجعله خليفته في الأرض، وهو رسول الله إلى أبنائه وهو أول الأنبياء. 


سيرته: 


خلق آدم عليه السلام: 


أخبر الله سبحانه وتعالى ملائكة بأنه سيخلق بشرا خليفة له في الأرض. فقال الملائكة: ( أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَن يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاء وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ ). 

ويوحي قول الملائكة هذا بأنه كان لديهم تجارب سابقة في الأرض , أو إلهام وبصيرة , يكشف لهم عن شيء من فطرة هذا المخلوق , ما يجعلهم يتوقعون أنه سيفسد في الأرض , وأنه سيسفك الدماء . . ثم هم - بفطرة الملائكة البريئة التي لا تتصور إلا الخير المطلق - يرون التسبيح بحمد الله والتقديس له , هو وحده الغاية للوجود . . وهو متحقق بوجودهم هم , يسبحون بحمد الله ويقدسون له, ويعبدونه ولا يفترون عن عبادته ! 

هذه الحيرة والدهشة التي ثارت في نفوس الملائكة بعد معرفة خبر خلق آدم.. أمر جائز على الملائكة، ولا ينقص من أقدارهم شيئا، لأنهم، رغم قربهم من الله، وعبادتهم له، وتكريمه لهم، لا يزيدون على كونهم عبيدا لله، لا يشتركون معه في علمه، ولا يعرفون حكمته الخافية، ولا يعلمون الغيب . لقد خفيت عليهم حكمة الله تعالى , في بناء هذه الأرض وعمارتها , وفي تنمية الحياة , وفي تحقيق إرادة الخالق في تطويرها وترقيتها وتعديلها , على يد خليفة الله في أرضه . هذا الذي قد يفسد أحيانا , وقد يسفك الدماء أحيانا . عندئذ جاءهم القرار من العليم بكل شيء , والخبير بمصائر الأمور: ( إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ ). 

وما ندري نحن كيف قال الله أو كيف يقول للملائكة . وما ندري كذلك كيف يتلقى الملائكة عن الله ، فلا نعلم عنهم سوى ما بلغنا من صفاتهم في كتاب الله . ولا حاجة بنا إلى الخوض في شيء من هذا الذي لا طائل وراء الخوض فيه . إنما نمضي إلى مغزى القصة ودلالتها كما يقصها القرآن . 

أدركت الملائكة أن الله سيجعل في الأرض خليفة.. وأصدر الله سبحانه وتعالى أمره إليهم تفصيلا، فقال إنه سيخلق بشرا من طين، فإذا سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه فيجب على الملائكة أن تسجد له، والمفهوم أن هذا سجود تكريم لا سجود عبادة، لأن سجود العبادة لا يكون إلا لله وحده. 

جمع الله سبحانه وتعالى قبضة من تراب الأرض، فيها الأبيض والأسود والأصفر والأحمر - ولهذا يجيء الناس ألوانا مختلفة - ومزج الله تعالى التراب بالماء فصار صلصالا من حمأ مسنون. تعفن الطين وانبعثت له رائحة.. وكان إبليس يمر عليه فيعجب أي شيء يصير هذا الطين؟ 
*

----------


## القطانى

*سجود الملائكة لآدم 

من هذا الصلصال خلق الله تعالى آدم .. سواه بيديه سبحانه ، ونفخ فيه من روحه سبحانه .. فتحرك جسد آدم ودبت فيه الحياة.. فتح آدم عينيه فرأى الملائكة كلهم ساجدين له .. ما عدا إبليس الذي كان يقف مع الملائكة، ولكنه لم يكن منهم، لم يسجد .. فهل كان إبليس من الملائكة ? الظاهر أنه لا . لأنه لو كان من الملائكة ما عصى . فالملائكة لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون . . وسيجيء أنه خلق من نار . والمأثور أن الملائكة خلق من نور . . ولكنه كان مع الملائكة وكان مأموراً بالسجود . 

أما كيف كان السجود ? وأين ? ومتى ? كل ذلك في علم الغيب عند الله . ومعرفته لا تزيد في مغزى القصة شيئاً.. 

فوبّخ الله سبحانه وتعالى إبليس: ( قَالَ يَا إِبْلِيسُ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَن تَسْجُدَ لِمَا خَلَقْتُ بِيَدَيَّ أَسْتَكْبَرْتَ أَمْ كُنتَ مِنَ الْعَالِينَ ) . فردّ بمنطق يملأه الحسد: ( قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِّنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِن نَّارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ . هنا صدر الأمر الإلهي العالي بطرد هذا المخلوق المتمرد القبيح: ( قَالَ فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ وإنزال اللعنة عليه إلى يوم الدين. ولا نعلم ما المقصود بقوله سبحانه ( مِنْهَا فهل هي الجنة ? أم هل هي رحمة الله . . هذا وذلك جائز . ولا محل للجدل الكثير . فإنما هو الطرد واللعنة والغضب جزاء التمرد والتجرؤ على أمر الله الكريم . 

( قَالَ فَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ (84) لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنكَ وَمِمَّن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ (85) (ص) 

هنا تحول الحسد إلى حقد . وإلى تصميم على الانتقام في نفس إبليس: ( قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ . واقتضت مشيئة الله للحكمة المقدرة في علمه أن يجيبه إلى ما طلب , وأن يمنحه الفرصة التي أراد. فكشف الشيطان عن هدفه الذي ينفق فيه حقده: ( قَالَ فَبِعِزَّتِكَ لَأُغْوِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ ويستدرك فيقول إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ فليس للشيطان أي سلطان على عباد الله المؤمنين . 

وبهذا تحدد منهجه وتحدد طريقه . إنه يقسم بعزة الله ليغوين جميع الآدميين . لا يستثني إلا من ليس له عليهم سلطان . لا تطوعاً منه ولكن عجزاً عن بلوغ غايته فيهم ! وبهذا يكشف عن الحاجز بينه وبين الناجين من غوايته وكيده ; والعاصم الذي يحول بينهم وبينه . إنه عبادة الله التي تخلصهم لله . هذا هو طوق النجاة . وحبل الحياة ! . . وكان هذا وفق إرادة الله وتقديره في الردى والنجاة . فأعلن - سبحانه - إرادته . وحدد المنهج والطريق: ( لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنكَ وَمِمَّن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ ) . 

فهي المعركة إذن بين الشيطان وأبناء آدم , يخوضونها على علم . والعاقبة مكشوفة لهم في وعد الله الصادق الواضح المبين . وعليهم تبعة ما يختارون لأنفسهم بعد هذا البيان . وقد شاءت رحمة الله ألا يدعهم جاهلين ولا غافلين . فأرسل إليهم المنذرين . 


تعليم آدم الأسماء: 


ثم يروي القرآن الكريم قصة السر الإلهي العظيم الذي أودعه الله هذا الكائن البشري , وهو يسلمه مقاليد الخلافة: ( وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء كُلَّهَا . سر القدرة على الرمز بالأسماء للمسميات . سر القدرة على تسمية الأشخاص والأشياء بأسماء يجعلها - وهي ألفاظ منطوقة - رموزا لتلك الأشخاص والأشياء المحسوسة . وهي قدرة ذات قيمة كبرى في حياة الإنسان على الأرض . ندرك قيمتها حين نتصور الصعوبة الكبرى , لو لم يوهب الإنسان القدرة على الرمز بالأسماء للمسميات , والمشقة في التفاهم والتعامل , حين يحتاج كل فرد لكي يتفاهم مع الآخرين على شيء أن يستحضر هذا الشيء بذاته أمامهم ليتفاهموا بشأنه . . الشأن شأن نخلة فلا سبيل إلى التفاهم عليه إلا باستحضار جسم النخلة ! الشأن شأن جبل . فلا سبيل إلى التفاهم عليه إلا بالذهاب إلى الجبل ! الشأن شأن فرد من الناس فلا سبيل إلى التفاهم عليه إلا بتحضير هذا الفرد من الناس . . . إنها مشقة هائلة لا تتصور معها حياة ! وإن الحياة ما كانت لتمضي في طريقها لو لم يودع الله هذا الكائن القدرة على الرمز بالأسماء للمسميات . 

أما الملائكة فلا حاجة لهم بهذه الخاصية , لأنها لا ضرورة لها في وظيفتهم . ومن ثم لم توهب لهم . فلما علم الله آدم هذا السر , وعرض عليهم ما عرض لم يعرفوا الأسماء . لم يعرفوا كيف يضعون الرموز اللفظية للأشياء والشخوص . . وجهروا أمام هذا العجز بتسبيح ربهم , والاعتراف بعجزهم , والإقرار بحدود علمهم , وهو ما علمهم . . ثم قام آدم بإخبارهم بأسماء الأشياء . ثم كان هذا التعقيب الذي يردهم إلى إدراك حكمة العليم الحكيم: ( قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ ) . 

أراد الله تعالى أن يقول للملائكة إنه عَـلِـمَ ما أبدوه من الدهشة حين أخبرهم أنه سيخلق آدم، كما علم ما كتموه من الحيرة في فهم حكمة الله، كما علم ما أخفاه إبليس من المعصية والجحود.. أدرك الملائكة أن آدم هو المخلوق الذي يعرف.. وهذا أشرف شيء فيه.. قدرته على التعلم والمعرفة.. كما فهموا السر في أنه سيصبح خليفة في الأرض، يتصرف فيها ويتحكم فيها.. بالعلم والمعرفة.. معرفة بالخالق.. وهذا ما يطلق عليه اسم الإيمان أو الإسلام.. وعلم بأسباب استعمار الأرض وتغييرها والتحكم فيها والسيادة عليها.. ويدخل في هذا النطاق كل العلوم المادية على الأرض. 

إن نجاح الإنسان في معرفة هذين الأمرين (الخالق وعلوم الأرض) يكفل له حياة أرقى.. فكل من الأمرين مكمل للآخر.
*

----------


## القطانى

*سكن آدم وحواء في الجنة: 


كان آدم يحس الوحدة.. فخلق الله حواء من أحد منه، فسمّاها آدم حواء. وأسكنهما الجنة. لا نعرف مكان هذه الجنة. فقد سكت القرآن عن مكانها واختلف المفسرون فيها على خمسة وجوه. قال بعضهم: إنها جنة المأوى، وأن مكانها السماء. ونفى بعضهم ذلك لأنها لو كانت جنة المأوى لحرم دخولها على إبليس ولما جاز فيها وقوع عصيان. وقال آخرون: إنها جنة المأوى خلقها الله لآدم وحواء. وقال غيرهم: إنها جنة من جنات الأرض تقع في مكان مرتفع. وذهب فريق إلى التسليم في أمرها والتوقف.. ونحن نختار هذا الرأي. إن العبرة التي نستخلصها من مكانها لا تساوي شيئا بالقياس إلى العبرة التي تستخلص مما حدث فيها. 

لم يعد يحس آدم الوحدة. كان يتحدث مع حواء كثيرا. وكان الله قد سمح لهما بأن يقتربا من كل شيء وأن يستمتعا بكل شيء، ما عدا شجرة واحدة. فأطاع آدم وحواء أمر ربهما بالابتعاد عن الشجرة. غير أن آدم إنسان، والإنسان ينسى، وقلبه يتقلب، وعزمه ضعيف. واستغل إبليس إنسانية آدم وجمع كل حقده في صدره، واستغل تكوين آدم النفسي.. وراح يثير في نفسه يوما بعد يوم. راح يوسوس إليه يوما بعد يوم: ( هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَّا يَبْلَى ) . 

تسائل أدم بينه وبين نفسه. ماذا يحدث لو أكل من الشجرة ..؟ ربما تكون شجرة الخلد حقا، وكل إنسان يحب الخلود. ومرت الأيام وآدم وحواء مشغولان بالتفكير في هذه الشجرة. ثم قررا يوما أن يأكلا منها. نسيا أن الله حذرهما من الاقتراب منها. نسيا أن إبليس عودهما القديم. ومد آدم يده إلى الشجرة وقطف منها إحدى الثمار وقدمها لحواء. وأكل الاثنان من الثمرة المحرمة. 

ليس صحيحا ما تذكره صحف اليهود من إغواء حواء لآدم وتحميلها مسئولية الأكل من الشجرة. إن نص القرآن لا يذكر حواء. إنما يذكر آدم -كمسئول عما حدث- عليه الصلاة والسلام. وهكذا أخطأ الشيطان وأخطأ آدم. أخطأ الشيطان بسبب الكبرياء، وأخطأ آدم بسبب الفضول. 

لم يكد آدم ينتهي من الأكل حتى اكتشف أنه أصبح عار، وأن زوجته عارية. وبدأ هو وزوجته يقطعان أوراق الشجر لكي يغطي بهما كل واحد منهما جسده العاري. وأصدر الله تبارك وتعالى أمره بالهبوط من الجنة.

لم يكد آدم ينتهي من الأكل حتى اكتشف أنه أصبح عار، وأن زوجته عارية. وبدأ هو وزوجته يقطعان أوراق الشجر لكي يغطي بهما كل واحد منهما جسده العاري. وأصدر الله تبارك وتعالى أمره بالهبوط من الجنة. 


هبوط آدم وحواء إلى الأرض: 


وهبط آدم وحواء إلى الأرض. واستغفرا ربهما وتاب إليه. فأدركته رحمة ربه التي تدركه دائما عندما يثوب إليها ويلوذ بها ... وأخبرهما الله أن الأرض هي مكانهما الأصلي.. يعيشان فيهما، ويموتان عليها، ويخرجان منها يوم البعث. 

يتصور بعض الناس أن خطيئة آدم بعصيانه هي التي أخرجتنا من الجنة. ولولا هذه الخطيئة لكنا اليوم هناك. وهذا التصور غير منطقي لأن الله تعالى حين شاء أن يخلق آدم قال للملائكة: " إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً " ولم يقل لهما إني جاعل في الجنة خليفة. لم يكن هبوط آدم إلى الأرض هبوط إهانة، وإنما كان هبوط كرامة كما يقول العارفون بالله. كان الله تعالى يعلم أن آدم وحواء سيأكلان من الشجرة. ويهبطان إلى الأرض. أما تجربة السكن في الجنة فكانت ركنا من أركان الخلافة في الأرض. ليعلم آدم وحواء ويعلم جنسهما من بعدهما أن الشيطان طرد الأبوين من الجنة، وأن الطريق إلى الجنة يمر بطاعة الله وعداء الشيطان. 
*

----------


## القطانى

*هابيل وقابيل: 


لا يذكر لنا المولى عزّ وجلّ في كتابه الكريم الكثير عن حياة آدم عليه السلام في الأرض. لكن القرآن الكريم يروي قصة ابنين من أبناء آدم هما هابيل وقابيل. حين وقعت أول جريمة قتل في الأرض. وكانت قصتهما كالتالي. 

كانت حواء تلد في البطن الواحد ابنا وبنتا. وفي البطن التالي ابنا وبنتا. فيحل زواج ابن البطن الأول من البطن الثاني.. ويقال أن قابيل كان يريد زوجة هابيل لنفسه.. فأمرهما آدم أن يقدما قربانا، فقدم كل واحد منهما قربانا، فتقبل الله من هابيل ولم يتقبل من قابيل. قال تعالى في سورة (المائدة): 

( 
وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ إِذْ قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا فَتُقُبِّلَ مِن أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ قَالَ لَأَقْتُلَنَّكَ قَالَ إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ (27) لَئِن بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَاْ بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَإِلَيْكَ لَأَقْتُلَكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) (2 (المائدة) 

لاحظ كيف ينقل إلينا الله تعالى كلمات القتيل الشهيد، ويتجاهل تماما كلمات القاتل. عاد القاتل يرفع يده مهددا.. قال القتيل في هدوء: 

( إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَن تَبُوءَ بِإِثْمِي وَإِثْمِكَ فَتَكُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ جَزَاء الظَّالِمِينَ ) (29) (المائدة)

انتهى الحوار بينهما وانصرف الشرير وترك الطيب مؤقتا. بعد أيام.. كان الأخ الطيب نائما وسط غابة مشجرة.. فقام إليه أخوه قابيل فقتله. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا تقتل نفس ظلما إلا كان على ابن آدم الأول كفل من دمها لأنه كان أول من سن القتل ". جلس القاتل أمام شقيقه الملقى على الأرض. كان هذا الأخ القتيل أول إنسان يموت على الأرض.. ولم يكن دفن الموتى شيئا قد عرف بعد. وحمل الأخ جثة شقيقه وراح يمشي بها.. ثم رأى القاتل غرابا حيا بجانب جثة غراب ميت. وضع الغراب الحي الغراب الميت على الأرض وساوى أجنحته إلى جواره وبدأ يحفر الأرض بمنقاره ووضعه برفق في القبر وعاد يهيل عليه التراب.. بعدها طار في الجو وهو يصرخ. 

اندلع حزن قابيل على أخيه هابيل كالنار فأحرقه الندم. اكتشف أنه وهو الأسوأ والأضعف، قد قتل الأفضل والأقوى. نقص أبناء آدم واحدا. وكسب الشيطان واحدا من أبناء آدم. واهتز جسد القاتل ببكاء عنيف ثم أنشب أظافره في الأرض وراح يحفر قبر شقيقه. 

قال آدم حين عرف القصة: ( هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُّضِلٌّ مُّبِينٌ ) وحزن حزنا شديدا على خسارته في ولديه. مات أحدهما، وكسب الشيطان الثاني. صلى آدم على ابنه، وعاد إلى حياته على الأرض: إنسانا يعمل ويشقى ليصنع خبزه. ونبيا يعظ أبنائه وأحفاده ويحدثهم عن الله ويدعوهم إليه، ويحكي لهم عن إبليس ويحذرهم منه. ويروي لهم قصته هو نفسه معه، ويقص لهم قصته مع ابنه الذي دفعه لقتل شقيقه
*

----------


## القطانى

*شيث عليه السلام 

نبذة: 

لما مات آدم عليه السلام قام بأعباء الأمر بعده ولده شيث عليه السلام وكان نبياً. 

سيرته: 

لما مات آدم عليه السلام قام بأعباء الأمر بعده ولده شيث عليه السلام وكان نبياً. ومعنى شيث: هبة الله، وسمياه بذلك لأنهما رزقاه بعد أن قُتِلَ هابيل. فلما حانت وفاته أوصى إلى أبنه أنوش فقام بالأمر بعده، ثم بعده ولده قينن ثم من بعده ابنه مهلاييل - وهو الذي يزعم الأعاجم من الفرس أنه ملك الأقاليم السبعة، وأنه أول من قطع الأشجار، وبنى المدائن والحصون الكبار، وأنه هو الذي بنى مدينة بابل ومدينة السوس الأقصى وأنه قهر إبليس وجنوده وشردهم عن الأرض إلى أطرافها وشعاب جبالها وأنه قتل خلقاً من مردة الجن والغيلان، وكان له تاج عظيم، وكان يخطب الناس ودامت دولته أربعين سنة. 

فلما مات قام بالأمر بعده ولده يرد فلما حضرته الوفاة أوصى إلى ولده خنوخ، وهو إدريس عليه السلام على المشهور. 
*

----------


## القطانى

*أدريس عليه السلام 

نبذة: 

كان صديقا نبيا ومن الصابرين، أول نبي بعث في الأرض بعد آدم، وهو أبو جد نوح، أنزلت عليه ثلاثون صحيفة، ودعا إلى وحدانية الله وآمن به ألف إنسان، وهو أول من خط بالقلم وأول من خاط الثياب ولبسها، وأول من نظر في علم النجوم وسيرها. 

سيرته: 

إدريس عليه السلام هو أحد الرسل الكرام الذين أخبر الله تعالى عنهم في كتابة العزيز، وذكره في بضعة مواطن من سور القرآن، وهو ممن يجب الإيمان بهم تفصيلاً أي يجب اعتقاد نبوته ورسالته على سبيل القطع والجزم لأن القرآن قد ذكره باسمه وحدث عن شخصه فوصفه بالنبوة والصديقية. 

نسبه: 

هو إدريس بن يارد بن مهلائيل وينتهي نسبه إلى شيث بن آدم عليه السلام واسمه عند العبرانيين (خنوخ) وفي الترجمة العربية (أخنوخ) وهو من أجداد نوح عليه السلام. وهو أول بني آدم أعطي النبوة بعد ( آدم ) و (شيث) عليهما السلام، وذكر ابن إسحاق أنه أول من خط بالقلم، وقد أدرك من حياة آدم عليه السلام 308 سنوات لأن آدم عمر طويلاً زهاء 1000 ألف سنة. 

حياته: 

وقد أختلف العلماء في مولده ونشأته، فقال بعضهم إن إدريس ولد ببابل، وقال آخرون إنه ولد بمصر والصحيح الأول، وقد أخذ في أول عمره بعلم شيث بن آدم ولما كبر آتاه الله النبوة فنهي المفسدين من بني آدم عن مخالفتهم شريعة ( آدم ) و (شيث) فأطاعه نفر قليل، وخالفه جمع خفير، فنوى الرحلة عنهم وأمر من أطاعه منهم بذلك فثقل عليهم الرحيل عن أوطانهم فقالوا له، وأين نجد إذا رحلنا مثل (بابل) فقال إذا هاجرنا رزقنا الله غيره، فخرج وخرجوا حتى وصلوا إلى أرض مصر فرأوا النيل فوقف على النيل وسبح الله، وأقام إدريس ومن معه بمصر يدعو الناس إلى الله وإلى مكارم الأخلاق. وكانت له مواعظ وآداب فقد دعا إلى دين الله، وإلى عبادة الخالق جل وعلا، وتخليص النفوس من العذاب في الآخرة، بالعمل الصالح في الدنيا وحض على الزهد في هذه الدنيا الفانية الزائلة، وأمرهم بالصلاة والصيام والزكاة وغلظ عليهم في الطهارة من الجنابة، وحرم المسكر من كل شي من المشروبات وشدد فيه أعظم تشديد وقيل إنه كان في زمانه 72 لساناً يتكلم الناس بها وقد علمه الله تعالى منطقهم جميعاً ليعلم كل فرقة منهم بلسانهم. وهو أول من علم السياسة المدنية، ورسم لقومه قواعد تمدين المدن، فبنت كل فرقة من الأمم مدناً في أرضها وأنشئت في زمانه 188 مدينة وقد اشتهر بالحكمة فمن حكمة قوله (خير الدنيا حسرة، وشرها ندم) وقوله (السعيد من نظر إلى نفسه وشفاعته عند ربه أعماله الصالحة) وقوله (الصبر مع الإيمان يورث الظفر). 

وفاته: 

وقد أُخْتُلِفَ في موته.. فعن ابن وهب، عن جرير بن حازم، عن الأعمش، عن شمر بن عطية، عن هلال بن يساف قال: سأل ابن عباس كعباً وأنا حاضر فقال له: ما قول الله تعالى لإدريس { وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَاناً عَلِيّاً }؟ فقال كعب: أما إدريس فإن الله أوحى إليه: أني أرفع لك كل يوم مثل جميع عمل بني آدم - لعله من أهل زمانه - فأحب أن يزداد عملاً، فأتاه خليل له من الملائكة، فقال "له": إن الله أوحى إلي كذا وكذا فكلم ملك الموت حتى ازداد عملاً، فحمله بين جناحيه ثم صعد به إلى السماء، فلما كان في السماء الرابعة تلقاه ملك الموت منحدراً، فكلم ملك الموت في الذي كلمه فيه إدريس، فقال: وأين إدريس؟ قال هو ذا على ظهري، فقال ملك الموت: يا للعجب! بعثت وقيل لي اقبض روح إدريس في السماء الرابعة، فجعلت أقول: كيف أقبض روحه في السماء الرابعة وهو في الأرض؟! فقبض روحه هناك. فذلك قول الله عز وجل { وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَاناً عَلِيّاً }. ورواه ابن أبي حاتم عند تفسيرها. وعنده فقال لذلك الملك سل لي ملك الموت كم بقي من عمري؟ فسأله وهو معه: كم بقي من عمره؟ فقال: لا أدري حتى أنظر، فنظر فقال إنك لتسألني عن رجل ما بقي من عمره إلا طرفة عين، فنظر الملك إلى تحت جناحه إلى إدريس فإذا هو قد قبض وهو لا يشعر. وهذا من الإسرائيليات، وفي بعضه نكارة. 

وقول ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد في قوله: { وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَاناً عَلِيّاً } قال: إدريس رفع ولم يمت كما رفع عيسى. إن أراد أنه لم يمت إلى الآن ففي هذا نظر، وإن أراد أنه رفع حياً إلى السماء ثم قبض هناك. فلا ينافي ما تقدم عن كعب الأحبار. والله أعلم. 

وقال العوفي عن ابن عباس في قوله: { وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَاناً عَلِيّاً } : رفع إلى السماء السادسة فمات بها، وهكذا قال الضحاك. والحديث المتفق عليه من أنه في السماء الرابعة أصح، وهو قول مجاهد وغير واحد. وقال الحسن البصري: { وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَاناً عَلِيّاً } قال: إلى الجنة، وقال قائلون رفع في حياة أبيه يرد بن مهلاييل والله أعلم. وقد زعم بعضهم أن إدريس لم يكن قبل نوح بل في زمان بني إسرائيل. 

قال البخاري: ويذكر عن ابن مسعود وابن عباس أن إلياس هو إدريس، واستأنسوا في ذلك بما جاء في حديث الزهري عن أنس في الإسراء: أنه لما مرّ به عليه السلام قال له مرحباً بالأخ الصالح والنبي الصالح، ولم يقل كما قال آدم و إبراهيم: مرحباً بالنبي الصالح والابن الصالح، قالوا: فلو كان في عمود نسبه لقال له كما قالا له. 

وهذا لا يدل ولابد، قد لا يكون الراوي حفظه جيداً، أو لعله قاله على سبيل الهضم والتواضع، ولم ينتصب له في مقام الأبوة كما انتصب آدم أبي البشر، وإبراهيم الذي هو خليل الرحمن، وأكبر أولي العزم بعد محمد صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين.[/
*

----------


## القطانى

*نوح عليه السلام 

نبذة: 

كان نوح تقيا صادقا أرسله الله ليهدي قومه وينذرهم عذاب الآخرة ولكنهم عصوه وكذبوه، ومع ذلك استمر يدعوهم إلى الدين الحنيف فاتبعه قليل من الناس، واستمر الكفرة في طغيانهم فمنع الله عنهم المطر ودعاهم نوح أن يؤمنوا حتى يرفع الله عنهم العذاب فآمنوا فرفع الله عنهم العذاب ولكنهم رجعوا إلى كفرهم، وأخذ يدعوهم 950 سنة ثم أمره الله ببناء السفينة وأن يأخذ معه زوجا من كل نوع ثم جاء الطوفان فأغرقهم أجمعين. 


سيرته: 

حال الناس قبل بعثة نوح: 


قبل أن يولد قوم نوح عاش خمسة رجال صالحين من أجداد قوم نوح، عاشوا زمنا ثم ماتوا، كانت أسماء الرجال الخمسة هي: (ودَّ، سُواع، يغوث، يعوق، نسرا). بعد موتهم صنع الناس لهم تماثيل في مجال الذكرى والتكريم، ومضى الوقت.. ومات الذين نحتوا التماثيل.. وجاء أبنائهم.. ومات الأبناء وجاء أبناء الأبناء.. ثم نسجت قصصا وحكايات حول التماثيل تعزو لها قوة خاصة.. واستغل إبليس الفرصة، وأوهم الناس أن هذه تماثيل آلهة تملك النفع وتقدر على الضرر.. وبدأ الناس يعبدون هذه التماثيل. 


إرسال نوح عليه السلام: 


كان نوح كان على الفطرة مؤمنا بالله تعالى قبل بعثته إلى الناس. وكل الأنبياء مؤمنون بالله تعالى قبل بعثتهم. وكان كثير الشكل لله عزّ وجلّ. فاختاره الله لحمل الرسالة. فخرج نوح على قومه وبدأ دعوته: 

( يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللَّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنِّيَ أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ ) 

بهذه الجملة الموجزة وضع نوح قومه أمام حقيقة الألوهية.. وحقيقة البعث. هناك إله خالق وهو وحده الذي يستحق العبادة.. وهناك موت ثم بعث ثم يوم للقيامة. يوم عظيم، فيه عذاب يوم عظيم.شرح "نوح" لقومه أنه يستحيل أن يكون هناك غير إله واحد هو الخالق. أفهمهم أن الشيطان قد خدعهم زمنا طويلا، وأن الوقت قد جاء ليتوقف هذا الخداع، حدثهم نوح عن تكريم الله للإنسان. كيف خلقه، ومنحه الرزق وأعطاه نعمة العقل، وليست عبادة الأصنام غير ظلم خانق للعقل. 

تحرك قوم نوح في اتجاهين بعد دعوته. لمست الدعوة قلوب الضعفاء والفقراء والبؤساء، وانحنت على جراحهم وآلامهم بالرحمة.. أما الأغنياء والأقوياء والكبراء، تأملوا الدعوة بعين الشك… ولما كانوا يستفيدون من بقاء الأوضاع على ما هي عليه.. فقد بدءوا حربهم ضد نوح. 
*

----------


## القطانى

*في البداية اتهموا نوحا بأنه بشر مثلهم: 



( فَقَالَ الْمَلأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن قِوْمِهِ مَا نَرَاكَ إِلاَّ بَشَرًا مِّثْلَنَا ) 

قال تفسير القرطبي: الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه هم الرؤساء الذين كانوا في قومه. يسمون الملأ لأنهم مليئون بما يقولون. 

قال هؤلاء الملأ لنوح: أنت بشر يا نوح. 

رغم أن نوحا لم يقل غير ذلك، وأكد أنه مجرد بشر.. والله يرسل إلى الأرض رسولا من البشر، لأن الأرض يسكنها البشر، ولو كانت الأرض تسكنها الملائكة لأرسل الله رسولا من الملائكة.. استمرت الحرب بين الكافرين ونوح. 

في البداية، تصور الكفرة يومها أن دعوة نوح لا تلبث أن تنطفئ وحدها، فلما وجدوا الدعوة تجتذب الفقراء والضعفاء وأهل الصناعات البسيطة بدءوا الهجوم على نوح من هذه الناحية. هاجموه في أتباعه، وقالوا له: لم يتبعك غير الفقراء والضعفاء والأراذل. 

هكذا اندلع الصراع بين نوح ورؤساء قومه. ولجأ الذين كفروا إلى المساومة. قالوا لنوح: اسمع يا نوح. إذا أردت أن نؤمن لك فاطرد الذين آمنوا بك. إنهم ضعفاء وفقراء، ونحن سادة القوم وأغنياؤهم.. ويستحيل أن تضمنا دعوة واحدة مع هؤلاء. 

واستمع نوح إلى كفار قومه وأدرك أنهم يعاندون، ورغم ذلك كان طيبا في رده. أفهم قومه أنه لا يستطيع أن يطرد المؤمنين، لأنهم أولا ليسوا ضيوفه، إنما هم ضيوف الله.. وليست الرحمة بيته الذي يدخل فيه من يشاء أو يطرد منه من يشاء، إنما الرحمة بيت الله الذي يستقبل فيه من يشاء. 

كان نوح يناقش كل حجج الكافرين بمنطق الأنبياء الكريم الوجيه. وهو منطق الفكر الذي يجرد نفسه من الكبرياء الشخصي وهوى المصالح الخاصة. 

قال لهم إن الله قد آتاه الرسالة والنبوة والرحمة. ولم يروا هم ما آتاه الله، وهو بالتالي لا يجبرهم على الإيمان برسالته وهم كارهون. إن كلمة لا إله إلا الله لا تفرض على أحد من البشر. أفهمهم أنه لا يطلب منهم مقابلا لدعوته، لا يطلب منهم مالا فيثقل عليهم، إن أجره على الله، هو الذي يعطيه ثوابه. أفهمهم أنه لا يستطيع أن يطرد الذين آمنوا بالله، وأن له حدوده كنبي. وحدوده لا تعطيه حق طرد المؤمنين لسببين: أنهم سيلقون الله مؤمنين به فكيف يطرد مؤمنا بالله؟ ثم أنه لو طردهم لخاصموه عند الله، ويجازي من طردهم، فمن الذي ينصر نوحا من الله لو طردهم؟ وهكذا انتهى نوح إلى أن مطالبة قومه له بطرد المؤمنين جهل منهم. 

وعاد نوح يقول لهم أنه لا يدعى لنفسه أكثر مما له من حق، وأخبرهم بتذللـه وتواضعه لله عز وجل، فهو لا يدعي لنفسه ما ليس له من خزائن الله، وهي إنعامه على من يشاء من عباده، وهو لا يعلم الغيب، لأن الغيب علم اختص الله تعالى وحده به. أخبرهم أيضا أنه ليس ملكا. بمعنى أن منزلته ليست كمنزلة الملائكة.. قال لهم نوح: إن الذين تزدري أعينكم وتحتقر وتستثقل.. إن هؤلاء المؤمنين الذي تحتقرونهم لن تبطل أجورهم وتضيع لاحتقاركم لهم، الله أعلم بما في أنفسهم. هو الذي يجازيهم عليه ويؤاخذهم به.. أظلم نفسي لو قلت إن الله لن يؤتيهم خيرا. 

وسئم الملأ يومها من هذا الجدل الذي يجادله نوح.. حكى الله موقفهم منه في سورة (هود): 

( قَالُواْ يَا نُوحُ قَدْ جَادَلْتَنَا فَأَكْثَرْتَ جِدَالَنَا فَأْتَنِا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِن كُنتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ (32) قَالَ إِنَّمَا يَأْتِيكُم بِهِ اللّهُ إِن شَاء وَمَا أَنتُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ (33) وَلاَ يَنفَعُكُمْ نُصْحِي إِنْ أَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَنصَحَ لَكُمْ إِن كَانَ اللّهُ يُرِيدُ أَن يُغْوِيَكُمْ هُوَ رَبُّكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (34) (هود) 

أضاف نوح إغواءهم إلى الله تعالى. تسليما بأن الله هو الفاعل في كل حال. غير أنهم استحقوا الضلال بموقفهم الاختياري وملئ حريتهم وكامل إرادتهم.. فالإنسان صانع لأفعاله ولكنه محتاج في صدورها عنه إلى ربه. بهذه النظرة يستقيم معنى مساءلة الإنسان عن أفعاله. كل ما في الأمر أن الله ييسر كل مخلوق لما خلق له، سواء أكان التيسير إلى الخير أم إلى الشر.. وهذا من تمام الحرية وكمالها. يختار الإنسان بحريته فييسر له الله تعالى طريق ما اختاره. اختار كفار قوم نوح طريق الغواية فيسره الله لهم. 

وتستمر المعركة، وتطول المناقشة بين الكافرين من قوم نوح وبينه إذا انهارت كل حجج الكافرين ولم يعد لديهم ما يقال، بدءوا يخرجون عن حدود الأدب ويشتمون نبي الله: 

( قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِن قَوْمِهِ إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ ) (60) (الأعراف)
*

----------


## القطانى

*وانتهى الحوار بين نوح وابنه: 


وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْمُغْرَقِينَ 

انظر إلى تعبير القرآن الكريم ( وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ ) أنهى الموج حوارهما فجأة. نظر نوح فلم يجد ابنه. لم يجد غير جبال الموج التي ترتفع وترفع معها السفينة، وتفقدها رؤية كل شيء غير المياه. وشاءت رحمة الله أن يغرق الابن بعيدا عن عين الأب، رحمة منه بالأب، واعتقد نوح أن ابنه المؤمن تصور أن الجبل سيعصمه من الماء، فغرق. 

واستمر الطوفان. استمر يحمل سفينة نوح. بعد ساعات من بدايته، كانت كل عين تطرف على الأرض قد هلكت غرقا. لم يعد باقيا من الحياة والأحياء غير هذا الجزء الخشبي من سفينة نوح، وهو ينطوي على الخلاصة المؤمنة من أهل الأرض. وأنواع الحيوانات والطيور التي اختيرت بعناية. ومن الصعب اليوم تصور هول الطوفان أو عظمته. كان شيئا مروعا يدل على قدرة الخالق. كانت السفينة تجري بهم في موج كالجبال. ويعتقد بعض العلماء الجيولوجيا اليوم إن انفصال القارات وتشكل الأرض في صورتها الحالية، قد وقعا نتيجة طوفان قديم جبار، ثارت فيه المياه ثورة غير مفهومة. حتى غطت سطح الجزء اليابس من الأرض، وارتفعت فيه قيعان المحيطات ووقع فيه ما نستطيع تسميته بالثورة الجغرافية. 

استمر طوفان نوح زمنا لا نعرف مقداره. ثم صدر الأمر الإلهي إلى السماء أن تكف عن الإمطار، وإلى الأرض أن تستقر وتبتلع الماء، وإلى أخشاب السفينة أن ترسو على الجودي، وهو اسم مكان قديم يقال أنه جبل في العراق. طهر الطوفان الأرض وغسلها. قال تعالى في سورة (هود): 

( وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءكِ وَيَا سَمَاء أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاء وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ ) (44) (هود) 

( وَغِيضَ الْمَاء بمعنى نقص الماء وانصرف عائدا إلى فتحات الأرض. ( وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ ) بمعنى أنه أحكم وفرغ منه، يعني هلك الكافرون من قوم نوح تماما. ويقال أن الله أعقم أرحامهم أربعين سنة قبل الطوفان، فلم يكن فيمن هلك طفل أو صغير. ( وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ ) بمعنى رست عليه، وقيل كان ذلك يوم عاشوراء. فصامه نوح، وأمر من معه بصيامه. ( وَقِيلَ بُعْداً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي هلاكا لهم. طهر الطوفان الأرض منهم وغسلها. ذهب الهول بذهاب الطوفان. وانتقل الصراع من الموج إلى نفس نوح.. تذكر ابنه الذي غرق. 

لم يكن نوح يعرف حتى هذه اللحظة أن ابنه كافر. كان يتصور أنه مؤمن عنيد، آثر النجاة باللجوء إلى جبل. وكان الموج قد أنهى حوارهما قبل أن يتم.. فلم يعرف نوح حظ ابنه من الإيمان. تحركت في قلب الأب عواطف الأبوة. قال تعالى في سورة (هود): 

( وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَّبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابُنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنتَ أَحْكَمُ الْحَاكِمِينَ ) (45) (هود) 

أراد نوح أن يقول لله أن ابنه من أهله المؤمنين. وقد وعده الله بنجاة أهله المؤمنين. قال الله سبحانه وتعالى، مطلعا نوحا على حقيقة ابنه للمرة الأولى: 

( يَا نُوحُ إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ فَلاَ تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ ) (46) (هود) 

قال القرطبي -نقلا عن شيوخه من العلماء- وهو الرأي الذي نؤثره: كان ابنه عنده -أي نوح- مؤمنا في ظنه، ولم يك نوح يقول لربه: ( إِنَّ ابُنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي ) إلا وذلك عنده كذلك، إذ محال أن يسأل هلاك الكفار، ثم يسأل في إنجاء بعضهم. وكان ابنه يسرّ الكفر ويظهر الإيمان. فأخبر الله تعالى نوحا بما هو منفرد به من علم الغيوب. أي علمت من حال ابنك ما لم تعلمه أنت. وكان الله حين يعظه أن يكون من الجاهلين، يريد أن يبرئه من تصور أن يكون ابنه مؤمنا، ثم يهلك مع الكافرين. 

وثمة درس مهم تنطوي عليه الآيات الكريمة التي تحكي قصة نوح وابنه. أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يقول لنبيه الكريم أن ابنه ليس من أهله، لأنه لم يؤمن بالله، وليس الدم هو الصلة الحقيقية بين الناس. ابن النبي هو ابنه في العقيدة. هو من يتبع الله والنبي، وليس ابنه من يكفر به ولو كان من صلبه. هنا ينبغي أن يتبرأ المؤمن من غير المؤمن. وهنا أيضا ينبغي أن تتصل بين المؤمنين صلات العقيدة فحسب. لا اعتبارات الدم أو الجنس أو اللون أو الأرض. 

واستغفر نوح ربه وتاب إليه ورحمه الله وأمره أن يهبط من السفينة محاطا ببركة الله ورعايته. وهبط نوح من سفينته. أطلق سراح الطيور والوحش فتفرقت في الأرض، نزل المؤمنون بعد ذلك. ولا يحكي لنا القرآن الكريم قصة من آمن مع نوح بعد نجاتهم من الطوفان
*

----------


## القطانى

*هود عليه السلام 


نبذة:


أرسل إلى قوم عاد الذين كانوا بالأحقاف، وكانوا أقوياء الجسم والبنيان وآتاهم الله الكثير من رزقه ولكنهم لم يشكروا الله على ما آتاهم وعبدوا الأصنام فأرسل لهم الله هودا نبيا مبشرا، كان حكيما ولكنهم كذبوه وآذوه فجاء عقاب الله وأهلكهم بريح صرصر عاتية استمرت سبع ليال وثمانية أيام. 


سيرته: 

عبادة الناس للأصنام: 


بعد أن ابتلعت الأرض مياه الطوفان الذي أغرق من كفر بنوح عليه السلام، قام من آمن معه ونجى بعمارة الأرض. فكان كل من على الأرض في ذلك الوقت من المؤمنين. لم يكن بينهم كافر واحد. ومرت سنوات وسنوات. مات الآباء والأبناء وجاء أبناء الأبناء. نسى الناس وصية نوح، وعادت عبادة الأصنام. انحرف الناس عن عبادة الله وحده، وتم الأمر بنفس الخدعة القديمة. 

قال أحفاد قوم نوح: لا نريد أن ننسى آبائنا الذين نجاهم الله من الطوفان. وصنعوا للناجين تماثيل ليذكروهم بها، وتطور هذا التعظيم جيلا بعد جيل، فإذا الأمر ينقلب إلى العبادة، وإذا بالتماثيل تتحول بمكر من الشيطان إلى آلهة مع الله. وعادت الأرض تشكو من الظلام مرة ثانية. وأرسل الله سيدنا هودا إلى قومه. 



إرسال هود عليه السلام: 




كان "هود" من قبيلة اسمها "عاد" وكانت هذه القبيلة تسكن مكانا يسمى الأحقاف.. وهو صحراء تمتلئ بالرمال، وتطل على البحر. أما مساكنهم فكانت خياما كبيرة لها أعمدة شديدة الضخامة والارتفاع، وكان قوم عاد أعظم أهل زمانهم في قوة الأجسام، والطول والشدة.. كانوا عمالقة وأقوياء، فكانوا يتفاخرون بقوتهم. فلم يكن في زمانهم أحد في قوتهم. ورغم ضخامة أجسامهم، كانت لهم عقول مظلمة. كانوا يعبدون الأصنام، ويدافعون عنها، ويحاربون من أجلها، ويتهمون نبيهم ويسخرون منه. وكان المفروض، ما داموا قد اعترفوا أنهم أشد الناس قوة، أن يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو أشد منهم قوة. 

قال لهم هود نفس الكلمة التي يقولها كل رسول. لا تتغير ولا تنقص ولا تتردد ولا تخاف ولا تتراجع. كلمة واحدة هي الشجاعة كلها، وهي الحق وحده ( يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلاَ تَتَّقُونَ ). 

وسأله قومه: هل تريد أن تكون سيدا علينا بدعوتك؟ وأي أجر تريده؟ 

إن هذه الظنون السئية تتكرر على ألسنة الكافرين عندما يدعوهم نبيهم للإيمان بالله وحده. فعقولهم الصغيرة لا تتجاوز الحياة الدنيوية. ولا يفكروا إلا بالمجد والسلطة والرياسة. 

أفهمهم هود أن أجره على الله، إنه لا يريد منهم شيئا غير أن يغسلوا عقولهم في نور الحقيقة. حدثهم عن نعمة الله عليهم، كيف جعلهم خلفاء لقوم نوح، كيف أعطاهم بسطة في الجسم، وشدة في البأس، كيف أسكنهم الأرض التي تمنح الخير والزرع. كيف أرسل عليهم المطر الذي يحيى به الأرض. وتلفت قوم هود حولهم فوجدوا أنهم أقوى من على الأرض، وأصابتهم الكبرياء وزادوا في العناد. 

قالوا لهود: كيف تتهم آلهتنا التي وجدنا آباءنا يعبدونها؟ 
قال هود: كان آباؤكم مخطئين. 
قال قوم هود: هل تقول يا هود إننا بعد أن نموت ونصبح ترابا يتطاير في الهواء، سنعود إلى الحياة؟ 
قال هود: ستعودون يوم القيامة، ويسأل الله كل واحد فيكم عما فعل. 

انفجرت الضحكات بعد هذه الجملة الأخيرة. ما أغرب ادعاء هود. هكذا تهامس الكافرون من قومه. إن الإنسان يموت، فإذا مات تحلل جسده، فإذا تحلل جسده تحول إلى تراب، ثم يهب الهواء ويتطاير التراب. كيف يعود هذا كله إلى أصله؟! ثم ما معنى وجود يوم للقيامة؟ لماذا يقوم الأموات من موتهم؟ 

استقبل هود كل هذه الأسئلة بصبر كريم.. ثم بدأ يحدث قومه عن يوم القيامة.. أفهمهم أن إيمان الناس بالآخرة ضرورة تتصل بعدل الله، مثلما هي ضرورة تتصل بحياة الناس. قال لهم ما يقوله كل نبي عن يوم القيامة. إن حكمة الخالق المدبر لا تكتمل بمجرد بدء الخلق، ثم انتهاء حياة المخلوقين في هذه الأرض. إن هذه الحياة اختبار، يتم الحساب بعدها. فليست تصرفات الناس في الدنيا واحدة، هناك من يظلم، وهناك من يقتل، وهناك من يعتدي.. وكثيرا ما نرى الظالمين يذهبون بغير عقاب، كثيرا ما نرى المعتدين يتمتعون في الحياة بالاحترام والسلطة. أين تذهب شكاة المظلومين؟ وأين يذهب ألم المضطهدين؟ هل يدفن معهم في التراب بعد الموت؟ 

إن العدالة تقتضي وجود يوم للقيامة. إن الخير لا ينتصر دائما في الحياة. أحيانا ينظم الشر جيوشه ويقتل حملة الخير. هل تذهب هذه الجريمة بغير عقاب؟ 

إن ظلما عظيما يتأكد لو افترضنا أن يوم القيامة لن يجئ. ولقد حرم الله تعالى الظلم على نفسه وجعله محرما بين عباده. ومن تمام العدل وجود يوم للقيامة والحساب والجزاء. ذلك أن يوم القيامة هو اليوم الذي تعاد فيه جميع القضايا مرة أخرى أمام الخالق، ويعاد نظرها مرة أخرى. ويحكم فيها رب العالمين سبحانه. هذه هي الضرورة الأولى ليوم القيامة، وهي تتصل بعدالة الله ذاته.
*

----------


## القطانى

*وثمة ضرورة أخرى ليوم القيامة، وهي تتصل بسلوك الإنسان نفسه. إن الاعتقاد بيوم الدين، والإيمان ببعث الأجساد، والوقوف للحساب، ثم تلقي الثواب والعقاب، ودخول الجنة أو النار، هذا شيء من شأنه أن يعلق أنظار البشر وقلوبهم بعالم أخر بعد عالم الأرض، فلا تستبد بهم ضرورات الحياة، ولا يستعبدهم الطمع، ولا تتملكهم الأنانية، ولا يقلقهم أنهم لم يحققوا جزاء سعيهم في عمرهم القصير المحدود، وبذلك يسمو الإنسان على الطين الذي خلق منه إلى الروح الذي نفخه ربه فيه. ولعل مفترق الطريق بين الخضوع لتصورات الأرض وقيمها وموازينها، والتعلق بقيم الله العليا، والانطلاق اللائق بالإنسان، يكمن في الإيمان بيوم القيامة. 

حدثهم هود بهذا كله فاستمعوا إليه وكذبوه. قالوا له هيهات هيهات.. واستغربوا أن يبعث الله من في القبور، استغربوا أن يعيد الله خلق الإنسان بعد تحوله إلى التراب، رغم أنه خلقه من قبل من التراب. وطبقا للمقاييس البشرية، كان ينبغي أن يحس المكذبون للبعث أن إعادة خلق الإنسان من التراب والعظام أسهل من خلقه الأول. لقد بدأ الله الخلق فأي صعوبة في إعادته؟! إن الصعوبة -طبقا للمقياس البشري- تكمن في الخلق. وليس المقياس البشري غير مقياسٍ بشري ينطبق على الناس، أما الله، فليست هناك أمور صعبة أو سهلة بالنسبة إليه سبحانه، تجري الأمور بالنسبة إليه سبحانه بمجرد الأمر. 




موقف الملأ من دعوة هود: 




يروي المولى عزل وجل موقف الملأ (وهم الرؤساء) من دعوة هود عليه السلام. سنرى هؤلاء الملأ في كل قصص الأنبياء. سنرى رؤساء القوم وأغنيائهم ومترفيهم يقفون ضد الأنبياء. يصفهم الله تعالى بقوله: ( وَأَتْرَفْنَاهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ) من مواقع الثراء والغنى والترف، يولد الحرص على استمرار المصالح الخاصة. ومن مواقع الثراء والغنى والترف والرياسة، يولد الكبرياء. ويلتفت الرؤساء في القوم إلى أنفسهم ويتساءلون: أليس هذا النبي بشرا مثلنا، يأكل مما نأكل، ويشرب مما نشرب؟ بل لعله بفقره يأكل أقل مما نأكل، ويشرب في أكواب صدئة، ونحن نشرب في أكواب الذهب والفضة.. كيف يدعي أنه على الحق ونحن على الباطل؟ هذا بشر .. كيف نطيع بشرا مثلنا؟ ثم.. لماذا اختار الله بشرا من بيننا ليوحى إليه؟ 

قال رؤساء قوم هود: أليس غريبا أن يختار الله من بيننا بشرا ويوحي إليه؟! 
تسائل هو: ما هو الغريب في ذلك؟ إن الله الرحيم بكم قد أرسلني إليكم لأحذركم. إن سفينة نوح، وقصة نوح ليست ببعيدة عنكم، لا تنسوا ما حدث، لقد هلك الذين كفروا بالله، وسيهلك الذين يكفرون بالله دائما، مهما يكونوا أقوياء. 
قال رؤساء قوم هود: من الذي سيهلكنا يا هود؟ 
قال هود: الله . 
قال الكافرون من قوم هود: ستنجينا آلهتنا. 

وأفهمهم هود أن هذه الآلهة التي يعبدونها لتقربهم من الله، هي نفسها التي تبعدهم عن الله. أفهمهم أن الله هو وحده الذي ينجي الناس، وأن أي قوة أخرى في الأرض لا تستطيع أن تضر أو تنفع. 

واستمر الصراع بين هود وقومه. وكلما استمر الصراع ومرت الأيام، زاد قوم هود استكبارا وعنادا وطغيانا وتكذيبا لنبيهم. وبدءوا يتهمون "هودا" عليه السلام بأنه سفيه مجنون. 

قالوا له يوما: لقد فهمنا الآن سر جنونك. إنك تسب آلهتنا وقد غضبت آلهتنا عليك، وبسبب غضبها صرت مجنونا. 

انظروا للسذاجة التي وصل إليها تفكيرهم. إنهم يظنون أن هذه الحجارة لها قوى على من صنعها. لها تأثير على الإنسان مع أنا لا تسمع ولا ترى ولا تنطق. لم يتوقف هود عند هذيانهم، ولم يغضبه أن يظنوا به الجنون والهذيان، ولكنه توقف عند قولهم: ( وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَارِكِي آلِهَتِنَا عَن قَوْلِكَ وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ ). 

بعد هذا التحدي لم يبق لهود إلا التحدي. لم يبق له إلا التوجه إلى الله وحده. لم يبق أمامه إلا إنذار أخير ينطوي على وعيد للمكذبين وتهديدا لهم.. وتحدث هود: 

( إِن نَّقُولُ إِلاَّ اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آلِهَتِنَا بِسُوَءٍ قَالَ إِنِّي أُشْهِدُ اللّهِ وَاشْهَدُواْ أَنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ (54) مِن دُونِهِ فَكِيدُونِي جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ لاَ تُنظِرُونِ (55) إِنِّي تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللّهِ رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مَّا مِن دَآبَّةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ (56) فَإِن تَوَلَّوْاْ فَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُم مَّا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفُ رَبِّي قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ وَلاَ تَضُرُّونَهُ شَيْئًا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَفِيظٌ ) (57) (هود) 

إن الإنسان ليشعر بالدهشة لهذه الجرأة في الحق. رجل واحد يواجه قوما غلاظا شدادا وحمقى. يتصورون أن أصنام الحجارة تستطيع الإيذاء. إنسان بمفرده يقف ضد جبارين فيسفه عقيدتهم، ويتبرأ منهم ومن آلهتهم، ويتحداهم أن يكيدوا له بغير إبطاء أو إهمال، فهو على استعداد لتلقي كيدهم، وهو على استعداد لحربهم فقد توكل على الله. والله هو القوي بحق، وهو الآخذ بناصية كل دابة في الأرض. سواء الدواب من الناس أو دواب الوحوش أو الحيوان. لا شيء يعجز الله. 

بهذا الإيمان بالله، والثقة بوعده، والاطمئنان إلى نصره.. يخاطب هود الذين كفروا من قومه. وهو يفعل ذلك رغم وحدته وضعفه، لأنه يقف مع الأمن الحقيقي ويبلغ عن الله. وهو في حديثه يفهم قومه أنه أدى الأمانة، وبلغ الرسالة. فإن كفروا فسوف يستخلف الله قوما غيرهم، سوف يستبدل بهم قوما آخرين. وهذا معناه أن عليهم أن ينتظروا العذاب.
*

----------


## القطانى

*هلاك عاد: 




وهكذا أعلن هود لهم براءته منهم ومن آلهتهم. وتوكل على الله الذي خلقه، وأدرك أن العذاب واقع بمن كفر من قومه. هذا قانون من قوانين الحياة. يعذب الله الذين كفروا، مهما كانوا أقوياء أو أغنياء أو جبابرة أو عمالقة. 

انتظر هود وانتظر قومه وعد الله. وبدأ الجفاف في الأرض. لم تعد السماء تمطر. وهرع قوم هود إليه. ما هذا الجفاف يا هود؟ قال هود: إن الله غاضب عليكم، ولو آمنتم فسوف يرضى الله عنكم ويرسل المطر فيزيدكم قوة إلى قوتكم. وسخر قوم هود منه وزادوا في العناد والسخرية والكفر. وزاد الجفاف، واصفرت الأشجار الخضراء ومات الزرع. وجاء يوم فإذا سحاب عظيم يملأ السماء. وفرح قوم هود وخرجوا من بيوتهم يقولون: ( هَذَا عَارِضٌ مُّمْطِرُنَا ). 

تغير الجو فجأة. من الجفاف الشديد والحر إلى البرد الشديد القارس. بدأت الرياح تهب. ارتعش كل شيء، ارتعشت الأشجار والنباتات والرجال والنساء والخيام. واستمرت الريح. ليلة بعد ليلة، ويوما بعد يوم. كل ساعة كانت برودتها تزداد. وبدأ قوم هود يفرون، أسرعوا إلى الخيام واختبئوا داخلها، اشتد هبوب الرياح واقتلعت الخيام، واختبئوا تحت الأغطية، فاشتد هبوب الرياح وتطايرت الأغطية. كانت الرياح تمزق الملابس وتمزق الجلد وتنفذ من فتحات الجسم وتدمره. لا تكاد الريح تمس شيئا إلا قتلته ودمرته، وجعلته كالرميم. 

استمرت الرياح مسلطة عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيام لم تر الدنيا مثلها قط. ثم توقفت الريح بإذن ربها. لم يعد باقيا ممن كفر من قوم هود إلا ما يبقى من النخل الميت. مجرد غلاف خارجي لا تكاد تضع يدك عليه حتى يتطاير ذرات في الهواء. 

نجا هود ومن آمن معه.. وهلك الجبابرة.. وهذه نهاية عادلة لمن يتحدى الله ويستكبر عن عبادته
*

----------


## القطانى

*صالح عليه السلام 



نبذة: 



أرسله الله إلى قوم ثمود وكانوا قوما جاحدين آتاهم الله رزقا كثيرا ولكنهم عصوا ربهم وعبدوا الأصنام وتفاخروا بينهم بقوتهم فبعث الله إليهم صالحا مبشرا ومنذرا ولكنهم كذبوه وعصوه وطالبوه بأن يأتي بآية ليصدقوه فأتاهم بالناقة وأمرهم أن لا يؤذوها ولكنهم أصروا على كبرهم فعقروا الناقة وعاقبهم الله بالصاعقة فصعقوا جزاء لفعلتهم ونجى الله صالحا والمؤمنين. 


سيرته: 


إرسال صالح عليه السلام لثمود: 



جاء قوم ثمود بعد قوم عاد، وتكررت قصة العذاب بشكل مختلف مع ثمود. كانت ثمود قبيلة تعبد الأصنام هي الأخرى، فأرسل الله سيدنا "صالحا" إليهم.. وقال صالح لقومه: ( يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَـهٍ غَيْرُهُ ) نفس الكلمة التي يقولها كل نبي.. لا تتبدل ولا تتغير، كما أن الحق لا يتبدل ولا يتغير. 

فوجئ الكبار من قوم صالح بما يقوله.. إنه يتهم آلهتهم بأنها بلا قيمة، وهو ينهاهم عن عبادتها ويأمرهم بعبادة الله وحده. وأحدثت دعوته هزة كبيرة في المجتمع.. وكان صالح معروفا بالحكمة والنقاء والخير. كان قومه يحترمونه قبل أن يوحي الله إليه ويرسله بالدعوة إليهم.. وقال قوم صالح له: 

( قَالُواْ يَا صَالِحُ قَدْ كُنتَ فِينَا مَرْجُوًّا قَبْلَ هَـذَا أَتَنْهَانَا أَن نَّعْبُدَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا وَإِنَّنَا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ ) (62) (هود) 

تأمل وجهة نظر الكافرين من قوم صالح. إنهم يدلفون إليه من باب شخصي بحت. لقد كان لنا رجاء فيك. كنت مرجوا فينا لعلمك وعقلك وصدقك وحسن تدبيرك، ثم خاب رجاؤنا فيك.. أتنهانا أن نعبد ما يعبد آباؤنا؟! يا للكارثة.. كل شيء يا صالح إلا هذا. ما كنا نتوقع منك أن تعيب آلهتنا التي وجدنا آبائنا عاكفين عليها.. وهكذا يعجب القوم مما يدعوهم إليه. ويستنكرون ما هو واجب وحق، ويدهشون أن يدعوهم أخوهم صالح إلى عبادة الله وحده. لماذا؟ ما كان ذلك كله إلا لأن آبائهم كانوا يعبدون هذه الآلهة. 


معجزة صالح عليه السلام: 



ورغم نصاعة دعوة صالح عليه الصلاة والسلام، فقد بدا واضحا أن قومه لن يصدقونه. كانوا يشكون في دعوته، واعتقدوا أنه مسحور، وطالبوه بمعجزة تثبت أنه رسول من الله إليهم. وشاءت إرادة الله أن تستجيب لطلبهم. وكان قوم ثمود ينحتون من الجبال بيوتا عظيمة. كانوا يستخدمون الصخر في البناء، وكانوا أقوياء قد فتح الله عليهم رزقهم من كل شيء. جاءوا بعد قوم عاد فسكنوا الأرض التي استعمروها. 



قال صالح لقومه حين طالبوه بمعجزة ليصدقوه: 




( وَيَا قَوْمِ هَـذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ اللّهِ وَلاَ تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ قَرِيبٌ ) (64) (هود) 

والآية هي المعجزة، ويقال إن الناقة كانت معجزة لأن صخرة بالجبل انشقت يوما وخرجت منها الناقة.. ولدت من غير الطريق المعروف للولادة. ويقال إنها كانت معجزة لأنها كانت تشرب المياه الموجودة في الآبار في يوم فلا تقترب بقية الحيوانات من المياه في هذا اليوم، وقيل إنها كانت معجزة لأنها كانت تدر لبنا يكفي لشرب الناس جميعا في هذا اليوم الذي تشرب فيه الماء فلا يبقى شيء للناس. كانت هذه الناقة معجزة، وصفها الله سبحانه وتعالى بقوله: ( نَاقَةُ اللّهِ ) أضافها لنفسه سبحانه بمعنى أنها ليست ناقة عادية وإنما هي معجزة من الله. وأصدر الله أمره إلى صالح أن يأمر قومه بعدم المساس بالناقة أو إيذائها أو قتلها، أمرهم أن يتركوها تأكل في أرض الله، وألا يمسوها بسوء، وحذرهم أنهم إذا مدوا أيديهم بالأذى للناقة فسوف يأخذهم عذاب قريب. 

في البداية تعاظمت دهشة ثمود حين ولدت الناقة من صخور الجبل.. كانت ناقة مباركة. كان لبنها يكفي آلاف الرجال والنساء والأطفال. كان واضحا إنها ليست مجرد ناقة عادية، وإنما هي آية من الله. وعاشت الناقة بين قوم صالح، آمن منهم من آمن وبقي أغلبهم على العناد والكفر. وذلك لأن الكفار عندما يطلبون من نبيهم آية، ليس لأنهم يريدون التأكد من صدقه والإيمان به، وإنما لتحديه وإظهار عجزه أمام البشر. لكن الله كان يخذلهم بتأييد أنبياءه بمعجزات من عنده. 

كان صالح عليه الصلاة والسلام يحدث قومه برفق وحب، وهو يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله وحده، وينبههم إلى أن الله قد أخرج لهم معجزة هي الناقة، دليلا على صدقه وبينة على دعوته. وهو يرجو منهم أن يتركوا الناقة تأكل في أرض الله، وكل الأرض أرض الله. وهو يحذرهم أن يمسوها بسوء خشية وقوع عذاب الله عليهم. كما ذكرهم بإنعام الله عليهم: بأنه جعلهم خلفاء من بعد قوم عاد.. وأنعم عليهم بالقصور والجبال المنحوتة والنعيم والرزق والقوة. لكن قومه تجاوزوا كلماته وتركوه، واتجهوا إلى الذين آمنوا بصالح. 

يسألونهم سؤال استخفاف وزراية: أَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ صَالِحًا مُّرْسَلٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ ؟! 
قالت الفئة الضعيفة التي آمنت بصالح: إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلَ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ 
فأخذت الذين كفروا العزة بالإثم.. قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُواْ إِنَّا بِالَّذِيَ آمَنتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ . هكذا باحتقار واستعلاء وغضب. 
*

----------


## القطانى

*تآمر الملأ على الناقة: 



وتحولت الكراهية عن سيدنا صالح إلى الناقة المباركة. تركزت عليها الكراهية، وبدأت المؤامرة تنسج خيوطها ضد الناقة. كره الكافرون هذه الآية العظيمة، ودبروا في أنفسهم أمرا. 

وفي إحدى الليالي، انعقدت جلسة لكبار القوم، وقد أصبح من المألوف أن نرى أن في قصص الأنبياء هذه التدابير للقضاء على النبي أو معجزاته أو دعوته تأتي من رؤساء القوم، فهم من يخافون على مصالحهم إن تحول الناس للتوحيد، ومن خشيتهم إلى خشية الله وحده. أخذ رؤساء القوم يتشاورون فيما يجب القيام به لإنهاء دعوة صالح. فأشار عليهم واحد منهم بقتل الناقة ومن ثم قتل صالح نفسه. 

وهذا هو سلاح الظلمة والكفرة في كل زمان ومكان، يعمدون إلى القوة والسلاح بدل الحوار والنقاش بالحجج والبراهين. لأنهم يعلمون أن الحق يعلوا ولا يعلى عليه، ومهما امتد بهم الزمان سيظهر الحق ويبطل كل حججهم. وهم لا يريدون أن يصلوا لهذه المرحلة، وقرروا القضاء على الحق قبل أن تقوى شوكته. 

لكن أحدهم قال: حذرنا صالح من المساس بالناقة، وهددنا بالعذاب القريب. فقال أحدهم سريعا قبل أن يؤثر كلام من سبقه على عقول القوم: أعرف من يجرأ على قتل الناقة. ووقع الاختيار على تسعة من جبابرة القوم. وكانوا رجالا يعيثون الفساد في الأرض، الويل لمن يعترضهم. 

هؤلاء هم أداة الجريمة. اتفق على موعد الجريمة ومكان التنفيذ. وفي الليلة المحددة. وبينما كانت الناقة المباركة تنام في سلام. انتهى المجرمون التسعة من إعداد أسلحتهم وسيوفهم وسهامهم، لارتكاب الجريمة. هجم الرجال على الناقة فنهضت الناقة مفزوعة. امتدت الأيدي الآثمة القاتلة إليها. وسالت دمائها. 


هلاك ثمود: 


علم النبي صالح بما حدث فخرج غاضبا على قومه. قال لهم: ألم أحذركم من أن تمسوا الناقة؟ 
قالوا: قتلناها فأتنا بالعذاب واستعجله.. ألم تقل أنك من المرسلين؟ 
قال صالح لقومه: تَمَتَّعُواْ فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ وَعْدٌ غَيْرُ مَكْذُوبٍ 
بعدها غادر صالح قومه. تركهم ومضى. انتهى الأمر ووعده الله بهلاكهم بعد ثلاثة أيام. 

ومرت ثلاثة أيام على الكافرين من قوم صالح وهم يهزءون من العذاب وينتظرون، وفي فجر اليوم الرابع: انشقت السماء عن صيحة جبارة واحدة. انقضت الصيحة على الجبال فهلك فيها كل شيء حي. هي صرخة واحدة.. لم يكد أولها يبدأ وآخرها يجيء حتى كان كفار قوم صالح قد صعقوا جميعا صعقة واحدة. 

هلكوا جميعا قبل أن يدركوا ما حدث. أما الذين آمنوا بسيدنا صالح، فكانوا قد غادروا المكان مع نبيهم ونجو
*

----------


## القطانى

*ابراهيم عليه السلام 





نبذة: 




هو خليل الله، اصطفاه الله برسالته وفضله على كثير من خلقه، كان إبراهيم يعيش في قوم يعبدون الكواكب، فلم يكن يرضيه ذلك، وأحس بفطرته أن هناك إلها أعظم حتى هداه الله واصطفاه برسالته، وأخذ إبراهيم يدعو قومه لوحدانية الله وعبادته ولكنهم كذبوه وحاولوا إحراقه فأنجاه الله من بين أيديهم، جعل الله الأنبياء من نسل إبراهيم فولد له إسماعيل وإسحاق، قام إبراهيم ببناء الكعبة مع إسماعيل . 



سيرته: 



منزلة إبراهيم عليه السلام: 



هو أحد أولي العزم الخمسة الكبار الذين اخذ الله منهم ميثاقا غليظا، وهم: نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد.. بترتيب بعثهم. وهو النبي الذي ابتلاه الله ببلاء مبين. بلاء فوق قدرة البشر وطاقة الأعصاب. ورغم حدة الشدة، وعنت البلاء.. كان إبراهيم هو العبد الذي وفى. وزاد على الوفاء بالإحسان. 

وقد كرم الله تبارك وتعالى إبراهيم تكريما خاصا، فجعل ملته هي التوحيد الخالص النقي من الشوائب. وجعل العقل في جانب الذين يتبعون دينه. 

وكان من فضل الله على إبراهيم أن جعله الله إماما للناس. وجعل في ذريته النبوة والكتاب. فكل الأنبياء من بعد إبراهيم هم من نسله فهم أولاده وأحفاده. حتى إذا جاء آخر الأنبياء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، جاء تحقيقا واستجابة لدعوة إبراهيم التي دعا الله فيها أن يبعث في الأميين رسولا منهم. 

ولو مضينا نبحث في فضل إبراهيم وتكريم الله له فسوف نمتلئ بالدهشة. نحن أمام بشر جاء ربه بقلب سليم. إنسان لم يكد الله يقول له أسلم حتى قال أسلمت لرب العالمين. نبي هو أول من سمانا المسلمين. نبي كان جدا وأبا لكل أنبياء الله الذين جاءوا بعده. نبي هادئ متسامح حليم أواه منيب. 

يذكر لنا ربنا ذو الجلال والإكرام أمرا آخر أفضل من كل ما سبق. فيقول الله عز وجل في محكم آياته: ( وَاتَّخَذَ اللّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلاً ) لم يرد في كتاب الله ذكر لنبي، اتخذه الله خليلا غير إبراهيم. قال العلماء: الخُلَّة هي شدة المحبة. وبذلك تعني الآية: واتخذ الله إبراهيم حبيبا. فوق هذه القمة الشامخة يجلس إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام. إن منتهى أمل السالكين، وغاية هدف المحققين والعارفين بالله.. أن يحبوا الله عز وجل. أما أن يحلم أحدهم أن يحبه الله، أن يفرده بالحب، أن يختصه بالخُلَّة وهي شدة المحبة.. فذلك شيء وراء آفاق التصور. كان إبراهيم هو هذا العبد الرباني الذي استحق أن يتخذه الله خليلا. 
*

----------


## القطانى

*ابراهيم عليه السلام 





نبذة: 




هو خليل الله، اصطفاه الله برسالته وفضله على كثير من خلقه، كان إبراهيم يعيش في قوم يعبدون الكواكب، فلم يكن يرضيه ذلك، وأحس بفطرته أن هناك إلها أعظم حتى هداه الله واصطفاه برسالته، وأخذ إبراهيم يدعو قومه لوحدانية الله وعبادته ولكنهم كذبوه وحاولوا إحراقه فأنجاه الله من بين أيديهم، جعل الله الأنبياء من نسل إبراهيم فولد له إسماعيل وإسحاق، قام إبراهيم ببناء الكعبة مع إسماعيل . 



سيرته: 



منزلة إبراهيم عليه السلام: 



هو أحد أولي العزم الخمسة الكبار الذين اخذ الله منهم ميثاقا غليظا، وهم: نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد.. بترتيب بعثهم. وهو النبي الذي ابتلاه الله ببلاء مبين. بلاء فوق قدرة البشر وطاقة الأعصاب. ورغم حدة الشدة، وعنت البلاء.. كان إبراهيم هو العبد الذي وفى. وزاد على الوفاء بالإحسان. 

وقد كرم الله تبارك وتعالى إبراهيم تكريما خاصا، فجعل ملته هي التوحيد الخالص النقي من الشوائب. وجعل العقل في جانب الذين يتبعون دينه. 

وكان من فضل الله على إبراهيم أن جعله الله إماما للناس. وجعل في ذريته النبوة والكتاب. فكل الأنبياء من بعد إبراهيم هم من نسله فهم أولاده وأحفاده. حتى إذا جاء آخر الأنبياء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، جاء تحقيقا واستجابة لدعوة إبراهيم التي دعا الله فيها أن يبعث في الأميين رسولا منهم. 

ولو مضينا نبحث في فضل إبراهيم وتكريم الله له فسوف نمتلئ بالدهشة. نحن أمام بشر جاء ربه بقلب سليم. إنسان لم يكد الله يقول له أسلم حتى قال أسلمت لرب العالمين. نبي هو أول من سمانا المسلمين. نبي كان جدا وأبا لكل أنبياء الله الذين جاءوا بعده. نبي هادئ متسامح حليم أواه منيب. 

يذكر لنا ربنا ذو الجلال والإكرام أمرا آخر أفضل من كل ما سبق. فيقول الله عز وجل في محكم آياته: ( وَاتَّخَذَ اللّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلاً ) لم يرد في كتاب الله ذكر لنبي، اتخذه الله خليلا غير إبراهيم. قال العلماء: الخُلَّة هي شدة المحبة. وبذلك تعني الآية: واتخذ الله إبراهيم حبيبا. فوق هذه القمة الشامخة يجلس إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام. إن منتهى أمل السالكين، وغاية هدف المحققين والعارفين بالله.. أن يحبوا الله عز وجل. أما أن يحلم أحدهم أن يحبه الله، أن يفرده بالحب، أن يختصه بالخُلَّة وهي شدة المحبة.. فذلك شيء وراء آفاق التصور. كان إبراهيم هو هذا العبد الرباني الذي استحق أن يتخذه الله خليلا. 
*

----------


## القطانى

*حال المشركين قبل بعثة إبراهيم: 



لا يتحدث القرآن عن ميلاده أو طفولته، ولا يتوقف عند عصره صراحة، ولكنه يرسم صورة لجو الحياة في أيامه، فتدب الحياة في عصره، وترى الناس قد انقسموا ثلاث فئات: 

1- فئة تعبد الأصنام والتماثيل الخشبية والحجرية. 

2- وفئة تعبد الكواكب والنجوم والشمس والقمر. 

3- وفئة تعبد الملوك والحكام. 




نشأة إبراهيم عليه السلام: 




وفي هذا الجو ولد إبراهيم. ولد في أسرة من أسر ذلك الزمان البعيد. لم يكن رب الأسرة كافرا عاديا من عبدة الأصنام، كان كافرا متميزا يصنع بيديه تماثيل الآلهة. وقيل أن أباه مات قبل ولادته فرباه عمه، وكان له بمثابة الأب، وكان إبراهيم يدعوه بلفظ الأبوة، وقيل أن أباه لم يمت وكان آزر هو والده حقا، وقيل أن آزر اسم صنم اشتهر أبوه بصناعته.. ومهما يكن من أمر فقد ولد إبراهيم في هذه الأسرة. 

رب الأسرة أعظم نحات يصنع تماثيل الآلهة. ومهنة الأب تضفي عليه قداسة خاصة في قومه، وتجعل لأسرته كلها مكانا ممتازا في المجتمع. هي أسرة مرموقة، أسرة من الصفوة الحاكمة. 

من هذه الأسرة المقدسة، ولد طفل قدر له أن يقف ضد أسرته وضد نظام مجتمعه وضد أوهام قومه وضد ظنون الكهنة وضد العروش القائمة وضد عبدة النجوم والكواكب وضد كل أنواع الشرك باختصار. 

مرت الأيام.. وكبر إبراهيم.. كان قلبه يمتلأ من طفولته بكراهية صادقة لهذه التماثيل التي يصنعها والده. لم يكن يفهم كيف يمكن لإنسان عاقل أن يصنع بيديه تمثالا، ثم يسجد بعد ذلك لما صنع بيديه. لاحظ إبراهيم إن هذه التماثيل لا تشرب ولا تأكل ولا تتكلم ولا تستطيع أن تعتدل لو قلبها أحد على جنبها. كيف يتصور الناس أن هذه التماثيل تضر وتنفع؟!
*

----------


## القطانى

*مواجهة عبدة الكواكب والنجوم: 




قرر إبراهيم عليه السلام مواجهة عبدة النجوم من قومه، فأعلن عندما رأى أحد الكواكب في الليل، أن هذا الكوكب ربه. ويبدو أن قومه اطمأنوا له، وحسبوا أنه يرفض عبادة التماثيل ويهوى عبادة الكواكب. وكانت الملاحة حرة بين الوثنيات الثلاث: عبادة التماثيل والنجوم والملوك. غير أن إبراهيم كان يدخر لقومه مفاجأة مذهلة في الصباح. لقد أفل الكوكب الذي التحق بديانته بالأمس. وإبراهيم لا يحب الآفلين. فعاد إبراهيم في الليلة الثانية يعلن لقومه أن القمر ربه. لم يكن قومه على درجة كافية من الذكاء ليدركوا أنه يسخر منهم برفق ولطف وحب. كيف يعبدون ربا يختفي ثم يظهر. يأفل ثم يشرق. لم يفهم قومه هذا في المرة الأولى فكرره مع القمر. لكن القمر كالزهرة كأي كوكب آخر.. يظهر ويختفي. فقال إبراهيم عدما أفل القمر ( لَئِن لَّمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لأكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ ) نلاحظ هنا أنه عندما يحدث قومه عن رفضه لألوهية القمر.. فإنه يمزق العقيدة القمرية بهدوء ولطف. كيف يعبد الناس ربا يختفي ويأفل. ( لَئِن لَّمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي ) يفهمهم أن له ربا غير كل ما يعبدون. غير أن اللفتة لا تصل إليهم. ويعاود إبراهيم محاولته في إقامة الحجة على الفئة الأولى من قومه.. عبدة الكواكب والنجوم. فيعلن أن الشمس ربه، لأنها أكبر من القمر. وما أن غابت الشمس، حتى أعلن براءته من عبادة النجوم والكواكب. فكلها مخلوقات تأفل. وأنهى جولته الأولى بتوجيهه وجهه للذي فطر السماوات والأرض حنيفا.. ليس مشركا مثلهم. 

استطاعت حجة إبراهيم أن تظهر الحق. وبدأ صراع قومه معه. لم يسكت عنه عبدة النجوم والكواكب. بدءوا جدالهم وتخويفهم له وتهديده. ورد إبراهيم عليهم قال: 

( أَتُحَاجُّونِّي فِي اللّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِ وَلاَ أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَاء رَبِّي شَيْئًا وَسِعَ رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا أَفَلاَ تَتَذَكَّرُونَ (80) وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ وَلاَ تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُم بِاللّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) (81) (الأنعام) 

لا نعرف رهبة الهجوم عليه. ولا حدة الصراع ضده، ولا أسلوب قومه الذي اتبعه معه لتخويفه. تجاوز القرآن هذا كله إلى رده هو. كان جدالهم باطلا فأسقطه القرآن من القصة، وذكر رد إبراهيم المنطقي العاقل. كيف يخوفونه ولا يخافون هم؟ أي الفريقين أحق بالأمن؟ 

بعد أن بين إبراهيم عليه السلام حجته لفئة عبدة النجوم والكواكب، استعد لتبيين حجته لعبدة الأصنام. آتاه الله الحجة في المرة الأولى كما سيؤتيه الحجة في كل مرة. 

سبحانه.. كان يؤيد إبراهيم ويريه ملكوت السماوات والأرض. لم يكن معه غير إسلامه حين بدأ صراعه مع عبدة الأصنام. هذه المرة يأخذ الصراع شكلا أعظم حدة. أبوه في الموضوع.. هذه مهنة الأب وسر مكانته وموضع تصديق القوم.. وهي العبادة التي تتبعها الأغلبية. 
*

----------


## القطانى

*مواجهة عبدة الأصنام: 




خرج إبراهيم على قومه بدعوته. قال بحسم غاضب وغيرة على الحق: 

( إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ الَّتِي أَنتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ (52) قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءنَا لَهَا عَابِدِينَ (53) قَالَ لَقَدْ كُنتُمْ أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ (54) قَالُوا أَجِئْتَنَا بِالْحَقِّ أَمْ أَنتَ مِنَ اللَّاعِبِينَ (55) قَالَ بَل رَّبُّكُمْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الَّذِي فَطَرَهُنَّ وَأَنَا عَلَى ذَلِكُم مِّنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ ) (56) (الأنبياء) 

انتهى الأمر وبدأ الصراع بين إبراهيم وقومه.. كان أشدهم ذهولا وغضبا هو أباه أو عمه الذي رباه كأب.. واشتبك الأب والابن في الصراع. فصلت بينهما المبادئ فاختلفا.. الابن يقف مع الله، والأب يقف مع الباطل. 

قال الأب لابنه: مصيبتي فيك كبيرة يا إبراهيم.. لقد خذلتني وأسأت إل


قال إبراهيم: 

( يَا أَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ مَا لَا يَسْمَعُ وَلَا يُبْصِرُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنكَ شَيْئًا (42) يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطًا سَوِيًّا (43) يَا أَبَتِ لَا تَعْبُدِ الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ عَصِيًّا (44) يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِّنَ الرَّحْمَن فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيًّا ) (45) (مريم) 

انتفض الأب واقفا وهو يرتعش من الغضب. قال لإبراهيم وهو ثائر إذا لم تتوقف عن دعوتك هذه فسوف أرجمك، سأقتلك ضربا بالحجارة. هذا جزاء من يقف ضد الآلهة.. اخرج من بيتي.. لا أريد أن أراك.. اخرج. 

انتهى الأمر وأسفر الصراع عن طرد إبراهيم من بيته. كما أسفر عن تهديده بالقتل رميا بالحجارة. رغم ذلك تصرف إبراهيم كابن بار ونبي كريم. خاطب أباه بأدب الأنبياء. قال لأبيه ردا على الإهانات والتجريح والطرد والتهديد بالقتل: 

( قَالَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا (47) وَأَعْتَزِلُكُمْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي عَسَى أَلَّا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاء رَبِّي شَقِيًّا ) 4 (مريم) 

وخرج إبراهيم من بيت أبيه. هجر قومه وما يعبدون من دون الله. وقرر في نفسه أمرا. كان يعرف أن هناك احتفالا عظيما يقام على الضفة الأخرى من النهر، وينصرف الناس جميعا إليه. وانتظر حتى جاء الاحتفال وخلت المدينة التي يعيش فيها من الناس. 

وخرج إبراهيم حذرا وهو يقصد بخطاه المعبد. كانت الشوارع المؤدية إلى المعبد خالية. وكان المعبد نفسه مهجورا. انتقل كل الناس إلى الاحتفال. دخل إبراهيم المعبد ومعه فأس حادة. نظر إلى تماثيل الآلهة المنحوتة من الصخر والخشب. نظر إلى الطعام الذي وضعه الناس أمامها كنذور وهدايا. اقترب إبراهيم من التماثيل وسألهم: ( أَلَا تَأْكُلُونَ ) كان يسخر منهم ويعرف أنهم لا يأكلون. وعاد يسأل التماثيل: ( مَا لَكُمْ لَا تَنطِقُونَ ) ثم هوى بفأسه على الآلهة. 

وتحولت الآلهة المعبودة إلى قطع صغيرة من الحجارة والأخشاب المهشمة.. إلا كبير الأصنام فقد تركه إبراهيم ( لَّهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ يَرْجِعُونَ ) فيسألونه كيف وقعت الواقعة وهو حاضر فلم يدفع عن صغار الآلهة! ولعلهم حينئذ يراجعون القضية كلها، فيرجعون إلى صوابهم. 

إلا أن قوم إبراهيم الذين عطّلت الخرافة عقولهم عن التفكير، وغلّ التقليد أفكارهم عن التأمل والتدبر. لم يسألوا أنفسهم: إن كانت هذه آلهة فكيف وقع لها ما وقع دون أن تدفع عن أنفسها شيئا؟! وهذا كبيرها كيف لم يدفع عنها؟! وبدلا من ذلك ( قَالُوا مَن فَعَلَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ). 

عندئذ تذكر الذين سمعوا إبراهيم ينكر على أبيه ومن معه عبادة التماثيل، ويتوعدهم أن يكيد لآلهتهم بعد انصرافهم عنها! 

فأحضروا إبراهيم عليه السلام، وتجمّع الناس، وسألوه ( أَأَنتَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ )؟ فأجابهم إبراهيم ( بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِن كَانُوا يَنطِقُونَ ) والتهكم واضح في هذا الجواب الساخر. فلا داعي لتسمية هذه كذبة من إبراهيم -عليه السلام- والبحث عن تعليلها بشتى العلل التي اختلف عليها المفسرون. فالأمر أيسر من هذا بكثير! إنما أراد أن يقول لهم: إن هذه التماثيل لا تدري من حطمها إن كنت أنا أم هذا الصنم الكبير الذي لا يملك مثلها حراكا. فهي جماد لا إدراك له أصلا. وأنتم كذلك مثلها مسلوبو الإدراك لا تميزون بين الجائز والمستحيل. فلا تعرفون إن كنت أنا الذي حطمتها أم أن هذا التمثال هو الذي حطمها! 



ويبدو أن هذا التهكم الساخر قد هزهم هزا، وردهم إلى شيء من التدبر التفكر: 

( فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أَنفُسِهِمْ فَقَالُوا إِنَّكُمْ أَنتُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ) 64) (الأنبياء) 

وكانت بادرة خير أن يستشعروا ما في موقفهم من سخف، وما في عبادتهم لهذه التماثيل من ظلم. وأن تتفتح بصيرتهم لأول مرة فيتدبروا ذلك السخف الذي يأخذون به أنفسهم، وذلك الظلم الذي هم فيه سادرون. ولكنها لم تكن إلا ومضة واحدة أعقبها الظلام، وإلا خفقة واحدة عادت بعدها قلوبهم إلى الخمود: 

( ثُمَّ نُكِسُوا عَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا هَؤُلَاء يَنطِقُونَ ) (65) (الأنبياء) 

وحقا كانت الأولى رجعة إلى النفوس، وكانت الثانية نكسة على الرؤوس؛ كما يقول التعبير القرآني المصور العجيب.. كانت الأولى حركة في النفس للنظر والتدبر. أما الثانية فكانت انقلابا على الرأس فلا عقل ولا تفكير. وإلا فإن قولهم هذا الأخير هو الحجة عليهم. وأية حجة لإبراهيم أقوى من أن هؤلاء لا ينطقون؟ 

ومن ثم يجيبهم بعنف وضيق على غير عادته وهو الصبور الحليم. لأن السخف هنا يجاوز صبر الحليم: 

( قَالَ أَفَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنفَعُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَضُرُّكُمْ (66) أُفٍّ لَّكُمْ وَلِمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ ) (67) (الأنبياء) 

وهي قولة يظهر فيها ضيق الصدرن وغيظ النفس، والعجب من السخف الذي يتجاوز كل مألوف. 

عند ذلك أخذتهم العزة بالإثم كما تأخذ الطغاة دائما حين يفقدون الحجة ويعوزهم الدليل، فيلجأون إلى القوة الغاشمة والعذاب الغليظ: 

( قَالُوا حَرِّقُوهُ وَانصُرُوا آلِهَتَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ ) (6 (الأنبياء)
*

----------


## القطانى

*نجاة إبراهيم عليه السلام من النار: 



وفعلا.. بدأ الاستعداد لإحراق إبراهيم. انتشر النبأ في المملكة كلها. وجاء الناس من القرى والجبال والمدن ليشهدوا عقاب الذي تجرأ على الآلهة وحطمها واعترف بذلك وسخر من الكهنة. وحفروا حفرة عظيمة ملئوها بالحطب والخشب والأشجار. وأشعلوا فيها النار. وأحضروا المنجنيق وهو آلة جبارة ليقذفوا إبراهيم فيها فيسقط في حفرة النار.. ووضعوا إبراهيم بعد أن قيدوا يديه وقدميه في المنجنيق. واشتعلت النار في الحفرة وتصاعد اللهب إلى السماء. وكان الناس يقفون بعيدا عن الحفرة من فرط الحرارة اللاهبة. وأصدر كبير الكهنة أمره بإطلاق إبراهيم في النار. 

جاء جبريل عليه السلام ووقف عند رأس إبراهيم وسأله: يا إبراهيم.. ألك حاجة؟ 

قال إبراهيم: أما إليك فلا. 

انطلق المنجنيق ملقيا إبراهيم في حفرة النار. كانت النار موجودة في مكانها، ولكنها لم تكن تمارس وظيفتها في الإحراق. فقد أصدر الله جل جلاله إلى النار أمره بأن تكون ( بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ ). أحرقت النار قيوده فقط. وجلس إبراهيم وسطها كأنه يجلس وسط حديقة. كان يسبّح بحمد ربه ويمجّده. لم يكن في قلبه مكان خال يمكن أن يمتلئ بالخوف أو الرهبة أو الجزع. كان القلب مليئا بالحب وحده. ومات الخوف. وتلاشت الرهبة. واستحالت النار إلى سلام بارد يلطف عنه حرارة الجو. 

جلس الكهنة والناس يرقبون النار من بعيد. كانت حرارتها تصل إليهم على الرغم من بعدهم عنها. وظلت النار تشتعل فترة طويلة حتى ظن الكافرون أنها لن تنطفئ أبدا. فلما انطفأت فوجئوا بإبراهيم يخرج من الحفرة سليما كما دخل. ووجهه يتلألأ بالنور والجلال. وثيابه كما هي لم تحترق. وليس عليه أي أثر للدخان أو الحريق. 

خرج إبراهيم من النار كما لو كان يخرج من حديقة. وتصاعدت صيحات الدهشة الكافرة. خسروا جولتهم خسارة مريرة وساخرة. 

( وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ ) (70) (الأنبياء) 

لا يحدثنا القرآن الكريم عن عمر إبراهيم حين حطم أصنام قومه، لا يحدثنا عن السن التي كلف فيها بالدعوة إلى الله. ويبدو من استقراء النصوص القديمة أن إبراهيم كان شابا صغيرا حين فعل ذلك، بدليل قول قومه عنه: ( سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ يُقَالُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ ). وكلمة الفتى تطلق على السن التي تسبق العشرين. 



مواجهة عبدة الملوك: 



إن زمن اصطفاء الله تعالى لإبراهيم غير محدد في القرآن. وبالتالي فنحن لا نستطيع أن نقطع فيه بجواب نهائي. كل ما نستطيع أن نقطع فيه برأي، أن إبراهيم أقام الحجة على عبدة التماثيل بشكل قاطع، كما أقامها على عبدة النجوم والكواكب من قبل بشكل حاسم، ولم يبق إلا أن تقام الحجة على الملوك المتألهين وعبادهم.. وبذلك تقوم الحجة على جميع الكافرين. 

فذهب إبراهيم عليه السلام لملك متألّه كان في زمانه. وتجاوز القرآن اسم الملك لانعدام أهميته، لكن روي أن الملك المعاصر لإبراهيم كان يلقب (بالنمرود) وهو ملك الآراميين بالعراق. كما تجاوز حقيقة مشاعره، كما تجاوز الحوار الطويل الذي دار بين إبراهيم وبينه. لكن الله تعالى في كتابه الحكيم أخبرنا الحجة الأولى التي أقامها إبراهيم عليه السلام على الملك الطاغية، فقال إبراهيم بهدوء: ( رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ ) 

قال الملك: ( أَنَا أُحْيِـي وَأُمِيتُ ) أستطيع أن أحضر رجلا يسير في الشارع وأقتله، وأستطيع أن أعفو عن محكوم عليه بالإعدام وأنجيه من الموت.. وبذلك أكون قادرا على الحياة والموت. 

لم يجادل إبراهيم الملك لسذاجة ما يقول. غير أنه أراد أن يثبت للملك أنه يتوهم في نفسه القدرة وهو في الحقيقة ليس قادرا. فقال إبراهيم: ( فَإِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ ) 

استمع الملك إلى تحدي إبراهيم صامتا.. فلما انتهى كلام النبي بهت الملك. أحس بالعجز ولم يستطع أن يجيب. لقد أثبت له إبراهيم أنه كاذب.. قال له إن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق، فهل يستطيع هو أن يأتي بها من المغرب.. إن للكون نظما وقوانين يمشي طبقا لها.. قوانين خلقها الله ولا يستطيع أي مخلوق أن يتحكم فيها. ولو كان الملك صادقا في ادعائه الألوهية فليغير نظام الكون وقوانينه.. ساعتها أحس الملك بالعجز.. وأخرسه التحدي. ولم يعرف ماذا يقول، ولا كيف يتصرف. انصرف إبراهيم من قصر الملك، بعد أن بهت الذي كفر.

لكن الملك لم يتب وظن أن ما حدث كان أمرا عابرا وذهب. فهجم عليها مرة أخرى. فشلّ مرة ثانية. فقال: فكيني. فدعت الله تعالى فَفَكّه. فمد يده ثالثة فشلّ. فقال: فكيني وأطلقك وأكرمك. فدعت الله سبحانه وتعالى فَفُك. فصرخ الملك بأعوانه: أبعدوها عني فإنكم لم تأتوني بإنسان بل أتيتموني بشيطان. 

فأطلقها وأعطاها شيئا من الذهب، كما أعطاها أَمَةً اسمها "هاجر". 

هذه الرواية مشهورة عن دخول إبراهيم -عليه السلام- لمصر. 

وكانت زوجته سارة لا تلد. وكان ملك مصر قد أهداها سيدة مصرية لتكون في خدمتها، وكان إبراهيم قد صار شيخا، وابيض شعره من خلال عمر أبيض أنفقه في الدعوة إلى الله، وفكرت سارة إنها وإبراهيم وحيدان، وهي لا تنجب أولادا، ماذا لو قدمت له السيدة المصرية لتكون زوجة لزوجها؟ وكان اسم المصرية "هاجر". وهكذا زوجت سارة سيدنا إبراهيم من هاجر، وولدت هاجر ابنها الأول فأطلق والده عليه اسم "إسماعيل". كان إبراهيم شيخا حين ولدت له هاجر أول أبنائه إسماعيل. 

ولسنا نعرف أبعاد المسافات التي قطعها إبراهيم في رحلته إلى الله. كان دائما هو المسافر إلى الله. سواء استقر به المقام في بيته أو حملته خطواته سائحا في الأرض. مسافر إلى الله يعلم إنها أيام على الأرض وبعدها يجيء الموت ثم ينفخ في الصور وتقوم قيامة الأموات ويقع البعث. 
*

----------


## القطانى

*إحياء الموتى: 



ملأ اليوم الآخر قلب إبراهيم بالسلام والحب واليقين. وأراد أن يرى يوما كيف يحيي الله عز وجل الموتى. حكى الله هذا الموقف في سورة (البقرة).. قال تعالى: 

( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِـي الْمَوْتَى قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِن قَالَ بَلَى وَلَـكِن لِّيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي ) 

لا تكون هذه الرغبة في طمأنينة القلب مع الإيمان إلا درجة من درجات الحب لله. 

( قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِّنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِّنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ سَعْيًا وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) 

فعل إبراهيم ما أمره به الله. ذبح أربعة من الطير وفرق أجزاءها على الجبال. ودعاها باسم الله فنهض الريش يلحق بجناحه، وبحثت الصدور عن رؤوسها، وتطايرت أجزاء الطير مندفعة نحو الالتحام، والتقت الضلوع بالقلوب، وسارعت الأجزاء الذبيحة للالتئام، ودبت الحياة في الطير، وجاءت طائرة مسرعة ترمي بنفسها في أحضان إبراهيم. اعتقد بعض المفسرين إن هذه التجربة كانت حب استطلاع من إبراهيم. واعتقد بعضهم أنه أراد أن يرى يد ذي الجلال الخالق وهي تعمل، فلم ير الأسلوب وإن رأى النتيجة. واعتقد بعض المفسرين أنه اكتفى بما قاله له الله ولم يذبح الطير. ونعتقد أن هذه التجربة كانت درجة من درجات الحب قطعها المسافر إلى الله. إبراهيم.
*

----------


## القطانى

*رحلة إبراهيم مع هاجر وإسماعيل لوادي مكة: 



استيقظ إبراهيم يوما فأمر زوجته هاجر أن تحمل ابنها وتستعد لرحلة طويلة. وبعد أيام بدأت رحلة إبراهيم مع زوجته هاجر ومعهما ابنهما إسماعيل. وكان الطفل رضيعا لم يفطم بعد. وظل إبراهيم يسير وسط أرض مزروعة تأتي بعدها صحراء تجيء بعدها جبال. حتى دخل إلى صحراء الجزيرة العربية، وقصد إبراهيم واديا ليس فيه زرع ولا ثمر ولا شجر ولا طعام ولا مياه ولا شراب. كان الوادي يخلو تماما من علامات الحياة. وصل إبراهيم إلى الوادي، وهبط من فوق ظهر دابته. وأنزل زوجته وابنه وتركهما هناك، ترك معهما جرابا فيه بعض الطعام، وقليلا من الماء. ثم استدار وتركهما وسار. 

أسرعت خلفه زوجته وهي تقول له: يا إبراهيم أين تذهب وتتركنا بهذا الوادي الذي ليس فيه شيء؟ 

لم يرد عليها سيدنا إبراهيم. ظل يسير. عادت تقول له ما قالته وهو صامت. أخيرا فهمت أنه لا يتصرف هكذا من نفسه. أدركت أن الله أمره بذلك وسألته: هل الله أمرك بهذا؟ قال إبراهيم عليه السلام: نعم. 

قالت زوجته المؤمنة العظيمة: لن نضيع ما دام الله معنا وهو الذي أمرك بهذا. وسار إبراهيم حتى إذا أخفاه جبل عنهما وقف ورفع يديه الكريمتين إلى السماء وراح يدعو الله: ( رَّبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِن ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِندَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ ). 

لم يكن بيت الله قد أعيد بناؤه بعد، لم تكن الكعبة قد بنيت، وكانت هناك حكمة عليا في هذه التصرفات الغامضة، فقد كان إسماعيل الطفل الذي ترك مع أمه في هذا المكان، كان هذا الطفل هو الذي سيصير مسؤولا مع والده عن بناء الكعبة فيما بعد. وكانت حكمة الله تقضي أن يمتد العمران إلى هذا الوادي، وأن يقام فيه بيت الله الذي نتجه جميعا إليه أثناء الصلاة بوجوهنا. 

ترك إبراهيم زوجته وابنه الرضيع في الصحراء وعاد راجعا إلى كفاحه في دعوة الله. أرضعت أم إسماعيل ابنها وأحست بالعطش. كانت الشمس ملتهبة وساخنة وتثير الإحساس بالعطش. بعد يومين انتهى الماء تماما، وجف لبن الأم. وأحست هاجر وإسماعيل بالعطش.. كان الطعام قد انتهى هو الآخر. وبدا الموقف صعبا وحرجا للغاية.




ماء زمزم: 




بدأ إسماعيل يبكي من العطش. وتركته أمه وانطلقت تبحث عن ماء. راحت تمشي مسرعة حتى وصلت إلى جبل اسمه "الصفا". فصعدت إليه وراحت تبحث بهما عن بئر أو إنسان أو قافلة. لم يكن هناك شيء. ونزلت مسرعة من الصفا حتى إذا وصلت إلى الوادي راحت تسعى سعي الإنسان المجهد حتى جاوزت الوادي ووصلت إلى جبل "المروة"، فصعدت إليه ونظرت لترى أحدا لكنها لم تر أحدا. وعادت الأم إلى طفلها فوجدته يبكي وقد اشتد عطشه. وأسرعت إلى الصفا فوقفت عليه، وهرولت إلى المروة فنظرت من فوقه. وراحت تذهب وتجيء سبع مرات بين الجبلين الصغيرين. سبع مرات وهي تذهب وتعود. ولهذا يذهب الحجاج سبع مرات ويعودون بين الصفا والمروة إحياء لذكريات أمهم الأولى ونبيهم العظيم إسماعيل. عادت هاجر بعد المرة السابعة وهي مجهدة متعبة تلهث. وجلست بجوار ابنها الذي كان صوته قد بح من البكاء والعطش. 

وفي هذه اللحظة اليائسة أدركتها رحمة الله، وضرب إسماعيل بقدمه الأرض وهو يبكي فانفجرت تحت قدمه بئر زمزم. وفار الماء من البئر. أنقذت حياتا الطفل والأم. راحت الأم تغرف بيدها وهي تشكر الله. وشربت وسقت طفلها وبدأت الحياة تدب في المنطقة. صدق ظنها حين قالت: لن نضيع ما دام الله معنا. 

وبدأت بعض القوافل تستقر في المنطقة. وجذب الماء الذي انفجر من بئر زمزم عديدا من الناس. وبدأ العمران يبسط أجنحته على المكان.
*

----------


## القطانى

*الأمر بذبح إسماعيل عليه السلام: 




كبر إسماعيل.. وتعلق به قلب إبراهيم.. جاءه العقب على كبر فأحبه.. وابتلى الله تعالى إبراهيم بلاء عظيما بسبب هذا الحب. فقد رأى إبراهيم عليه السلام في المنام أنه يذبح ابنه الوحيد إسماعيل. وإبراهيم يعمل أن رؤيا الأنبياء وحي. 

انظر كيف يختبر الله عباده. تأمل أي نوع من أنواع الاختبار. نحن أمام نبي قلبه أرحم قلب في الأرض. اتسع قلبه لحب الله وحب من خلق. جاءه ابن على كبر.. وقد طعن هو في السن ولا أمل هناك في أن ينجب. ثم ها هو ذا يستسلم للنوم فيرى في المنام أنه يذبح ابنه وبكره ووحيده الذي ليس له غيره. 

أي نوع من الصراع نشب في نفسه. يخطئ من يظن أن صراعا لم ينشأ قط. لا يكون بلاء مبينا هذا الموقف الذي يخلو من الصراع. نشب الصراع في نفس إبراهيم.. صراع أثارته عاطفة الأبوة الحانية. لكن إبراهيم لم يسأل عن السبب وراء ذبح ابنه. فليس إبراهيم من يسأل ربه عن أوامره. 

فكر إبراهيم في ولده.. ماذا يقول عنه إذا أرقده على الأرض ليذبحه.. الأفضل أن يقول لولده ليكون ذلك أطيب لقلبه وأهون عليه من أن يأخذه قهرا ويذبحه قهرا. هذا أفضل.. انتهى الأمر وذهب إلى ولده ( قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنِّي أَرَى فِي الْمَنَامِ أَنِّي أَذْبَحُكَ فَانظُرْ مَاذَا تَرَى ). انظر إلى تلطفه في إبلاغ ولده، وترك الأمر لينظر فيه الابن بالطاعة.. إن الأمر مقضي في نظر إبراهيم لأنه وحي من ربه.. فماذا يرى الابن الكريم في ذلك؟ أجاب إسماعيل: هذا أمر يا أبي فبادر بتنفيذه ( يَا أَبَتِ افْعَلْ مَا تُؤْمَرُ سَتَجِدُنِي إِن شَاء اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ ). تأمل رد الابن.. إنسان يعرف أنه سيذبح فيمتثل للأمر الإلهي ويقدم المشيئة ويطمئن والده أنه سيجده ( إِن شَاء اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ ). هو الصبر على أي حال وعلى كل حال.. وربما استعذب الابن أن يموت ذبحا بأمر من الله.. ها هو ذا إبراهيم يكتشف أن ابنه ينافسه في حب الله. لا نعرف أي مشاعر جاشت في نفس إبراهيم بعد استسلام ابنه الصابر. 

ينقلنا الحق نقلة خاطفة فإذا إسماعيل راقد على الأرض، وجهه في الأرض رحمة به كيلا يرى نفسه وهو يذبح. وإذا إبراهيم يرفع يده بالسكين.. وإذا أمر الله مطاع. ( فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا ) استخدم القرآن هذا التعبير.. (فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمَا) هذا هو الإسلام الحقيقي.. تعطي كل شيء، فلا يتبقى منك شيء. 

عندئذ فقط.. وفي اللحظة التي كان السكين فيها يتهيأ لإمضاء أمره.. نادى الله إبراهيم.. انتهى اختباره، وفدى الله إسماعيل بذبح عظيم - وصار اليوم عيدا لقوم لم يولدوا بعد، هم المسلمون. صارت هذه اللحظات عيدا للمسلمين. عيدا يذكرهم بمعنى الإسلام الحقيقي الذي كان عليه إبراهيم وإسماعيل. 

ومضت قصة إبراهيم. ترك ولده إسماعيل وعاد يضرب في أرض الله داعيا إليه، خليلا له وحده. ومرت الأيام. كان إبراهيم قد هاجر من أرض الكلدانيين مسقط رأسه في العراق وعبر الأردن وسكن في أرض كنعان في البادية. ولم يكن إبراهيم ينسى خلال دعوته إلى الله أن يسأل عن أخبار لوط مع قومه، وكان لوط أول من آمن به، وقد أثابه الله بأن بعثه نبيا إلى قوم من الفاجرين العصاة. 




البشرى بإسحاق: 




كان إبراهيم جالس لوحده. في هذه اللحظة، هبطت على الأرض أقدام ثلاثة من الملائكة: جبريل وإسرافيل وميكائيل. يتشكلون في صور بشرية من الجمال الخارق. ساروا صامتين. مهمتهم مزودجة. المرور على إبراهيم وتبشيره. ثم زيارة قوم لوط ووضع حد لجرائمهم. 

سار الملائكة الثلاثة قليلا. ألقى أحدهم حصاة أمام إبراهيم. رفع إبراهيم رأسه.. تأمل وجوههم.. لا يعرف أحدا فيهم. بادروه بالتحية. قالوا: سلاما. قال: سلام. 

نهض إبراهيم ورحب بهم. أدخلهم بيته وهو يظن أنهم ضيوف وغرباء. أجلسهم واطمأن أنهم قد اطمأنوا، ثم استأذن وخرج. راغ إلى أهله. 

نهضت زوجته سارة حين دخل عليها. كانت عجوزا قد ابيض شعرها ولم يعد يتوهج بالشباب فيها غير وميض الإيمان الذي يطل من عينيها. 

قال إبراهيم لزوجته: زارنا ثلاثة غرباء. 

سألته: من يكونون؟ 

قال: لا أعرف أحدا فيهم. وجوه غريبة على المكان. لا ريب أنهم من مكان بعيد، غير أن ملابسهم لا تشي بالسفر الطويل. أي طعام جاهز لدينا؟ 

قالت: نصف شاة. 

قال وهو يهم بالانصراف: نصف شاة.. اذبحي لهم عجلا سمينا. هم ضيوف وغرباء. ليست معهم دواب أو أحمال أو طعام. ربما كانوا جوعى وربما كانوا فقراء. 

اختار إبراهيم عجلا سمينا وأمر بذبحه، فذكروا عليه اسم الله وذبحوه. وبدأ شواء العجل على الحجارة الساخنة. وأعدت المائدة. ودعا إبراهيم ضيوفه إلى الطعام. أشار إبراهيم بيده أن يتفضلوا باسم الله، وبدأ هو يأكل ليشجعهم. كان إبراهيم كريما يعرف أن الله لا يتخلى عن الكرماء وربما لم يكن في بيته غير هذا العجل، وضيوفه ثلاثة ونصف شاة يكفيهم ويزيد، غير أنه كان سيدا عظيم الكرم. راح إبراهيم يأكل ثم استرق النظر إلى ضيوفه ليطمئن أنهم يأكلون. لاحظ أن أحدا لا يمد يده إلى الطعام. قرب إليهم الطعام وقال: ألا تأكلون؟ عاد إلى طعامه ثم اختلس إليهم نظرة فوجدهم لا يأكلون.. رأى أيديهم لا تصل إلى الطعام. عندئذ ( أَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً ). في تقاليد البادية التي عاش فيها إبراهيم، كان معنى امتناع الضيوف عن الأكل أنهم يقصدون شرا بصاحب البيت. 

ولاحظ إبراهيم بينه وبين نفسه أكثر من ملاحظة تؤيد غرابة ضيوفه. لاحظ أنهم دخلوا عليه فجأة. لم يرهم إلا وهم عند رأسه. لم يكن معهم دواب تحملهم، لم تكن معهم أحمال. وجوههم غريبة تماما عليه. كانوا مسافرين وليس عليهم أثر لتراب السفر. ثم ها هو ذا يدعوهم إلى طعامه فيجلسون إلى المائدة ولا يأكلون. ازداد خوف إبراهيم. 

كان الملائكة يقرءون أفكاره التي تدور في نفسه، دون أن يشي بها وجهه. قال له أحد الملائكة: ( لاَ تَخَفْ ). رفع إبراهيم رأسه وقال بصدق عظيم وبراءة: اعترف إنني خائف. لقد دعوتكم إلى الطعام ورحبت بكم، ولكنكم لا تمدون أيديكم إليه.. هل تنوون بي شرا؟ 

ابتسم أحد الملائكة وقال: نحن لا نأكل يا إبراهيم.. نحن ملائكة الله.. وقد ( أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ ) 

ضحكت زوجة إبراهيم.. كانت قائمة تتابع الحوار بين زوجها وبينهم، فضحكت. 

التفت إليها أحد الملائكة وبشرها بإسحاق. 

صكت العجوز وجهها تعجبا: 

( قَالَت يَا وَيْلَتَى أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَاْ عَجُوزٌ وَهَـذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا إِنَّ هَـذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ ) (72) (هود)
*

----------


## القطانى

*عاد أحد الملائكة يقول لها: 

هجرة إبراهيم عليه السلام: 





انطلقت شهرة إبراهيم في المملكة كلها. تحدث الناس عن معجزته ونجاته من النار، وتحدث الناس عن موقفه مع الملك وكيف أخرس الملك فلم يعرف ماذا يقول. واستمر إبراهيم في دعوته لله تعالى. بذل جهده ليهدي قومه، حاول إقناعهم بكل الوسائل، ورغم حبه لهم وحرصه عليهم فقد غضب قومه وهجروه، ولم يؤمن معه من قومه سوى امرأة ورجل واحد. امرأة تسمى سارة، وقد صارت فيما بعد زوجته، ورجل هو لوط، وقد صار نبيا فيما بعد. وحين أدرك إبراهيم أن أحدا لن يؤمن بدعوته. قرر الهجرة. 

قبل أن يهاجر، دعا والده للإيمان، ثم تبين لإبراهيم أن والده عدو لله، وأنه لا ينوي الإيمان، فتبرأ منه وقطع علاقته به. 

للمرة الثانية في قصص الأنبياء نصادف هذه المفاجأة. في قصة نوح كان الأب نبيا والابن كافرا، وفي قصة إبراهيم كان الأب كافرا والابن نبيا، وفي القصتين نرى المؤمن يعلن براءته من عدو الله رغم كونه ابنه أو والده، وكأن الله يفهمنا من خلال القصة أن العلاقة الوحيدة التي ينبغي أن تقوم عليها الروابط بين الناس، هي علاقة الإيمان لا علاقة الميلاد والدم. 

خرج إبراهيم عليه السلام من بلده وبدأ هجرته. سافر إلى مدينة تدعى أور. ومدينة تسمى حاران. ثم رحل إلى فلسطين ومعه زوجته، المرأة الوحيدة التي آمنت به. وصحب معه لوطا.. الرجل الوحيد الذي آمن به. 

بعد فلسطين ذهب إبراهيم إلى مصر. وطوال هذا الوقت وخلال هذه الرحلات كلها، كان يدعو الناس إلى عبادة الله، ويحارب في سبيله، ويخدم الضعفاء والفقراء، ويعدل بين الناس، ويهديهم إلى الحقيقة والحق. 

وتأتي بعض الروايات لتبين قصة إبراهيم عليه السلام وزوجته سارة وموقفهما مع ملك مصر. فتقول: 

وصلت الأخبار لملك مصر بوصول رجل لمصر معه أمرأة هي أجمل نساء الأرض. فطمع بها. وأرسل جنوده ليأتونه بهذه المرأة. وأمرهم بأن يسألوا عن الرجل الذي معها، فإن كان زوجها فليقتلوه. فجاء الوحي لإبراهيم عليه السلام بذلك. فقال إبراهيم -عليه السلام- لسارة إن سألوك عني فأنت أختي -أي أخته في الله-، وقال لها ما على هذه الأرض مؤمن غيري وغيرك -فكل أهل مصر كفرة، ليس فيها موحد لله عز وجل. فجاء الجنود وسألوا إبراهيم: ما تكون هذه منك؟ قال: أختي. 

لنقف هنا قليلا.. قال إبراهيم حينما قال لقومه (إني سقيم) و (بل فعله كبيرهم هذا فاسألوه) و (هي أختي). كلها كلمات تحتمل التاويل. لكن مع هذا كان إبراهيم عليه السلام خائفا جدا من حسابه على هذه الكلمات يوم القايمة. فعندما يذهب البشر له يوقم القيامة ليدعوا الله أن يبدأ الحساب يقول لهم لا إني كذب على ربي ثلاث مرات. 

ونجد أن البشر الآن يكذبون أمام الناس من غير استحياء ولا خوف من خالقهم. 

لما عرفت سارة أن ملك مصر فاجر ويريدها له أخذت تدعوا الله قائلة: اللهم إن كنت تعلم أني آمنت بك وبرسولك وأحصنت فرجي إلا على زوجي فلا تسلط علي الكافر. 

فلما أدخلوها عليه. مد يده إليها ليلمسها فشلّ وتجمدت يده في مكانها، فبدأ بالصراخ لأنه لم يعد يستطيع تحريكها، وجاء أعوانه لمساعدته لكنهم لم يستطيعوا فعل شيء. فخافت سارة على نفسها أن يقتلوها بسبب ما فعلته بالملك. فقالت: يا رب اتركه لا يقتلوني به. فاستجاب الله لدعائها.
( وَمِن وَرَاء إِسْحَقَ يَعْقُوبَ ) 

جاشت المشاعر في قلب إبراهيم وزوجته. شف جو الحجرة وانسحب خوف إبراهيم واحتل قلبه نوع من أنواع الفرح الغريب المختلط. كانت زوجته العاقر تقف هي الأخرى وهي ترتجف. إن بشارة الملائكة تهز روحها هزا عميقا. إنها عجوز عقيم وزوجها شيخ كبير. كيف؟! كيف يمكن؟! 

وسط هذا الجو الندي المضطرب تساءل إبراهيم: 

( أَبَشَّرْتُمُونِي عَلَى أَن مَّسَّنِيَ الْكِبَرُ فَبِمَ تُبَشِّرُونَ ) (54) (الحجر) 

أكان يريد أن يسمع البشارة مرة أخرى؟ أكان يريد أن يطمئن قلبه ويسمع للمرة الثانية منة الله عليه؟ أكان ما بنفسه شعورا بشريا يريد أن يستوثق؟ ويهتز بالفرح مرتين بدلا من مرة واحدة؟ أكد له الملائكة أنهم بشروه بالحق. 

( قَالُواْ بَشَّرْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَلاَ تَكُن مِّنَ الْقَانِطِينَ ) (55) (الحجر) 

( قَالَ وَمَن يَقْنَطُ مِن رَّحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ إِلاَّ الضَّآلُّونَ ) (56) (الحجر) 

لم يفهم الملائكة إحساسه البشري، فنوه عن أن يكون من القانطين، وأفهمهم أنه ليس قانطا.. إنما هو الفرح. 

لم تكن البشرى شيئا بسيطا في حياة إبراهيم وزوجته. لم يكن لإبراهيم غير ولد واحد هو إسماعيل، تركه هناك بعيدا في الجزيرة العربية. ولم تكن زوجته سارة قد أنجبت خلال عشرتها الطويلة لإبراهيم، وهي التي زوجته من جاريتها هاجر. ومن هاجر جاء إسماعيل. أما سارة، فلم يكن لها ولد. وكان حنينها إلى الولد عظيما، لم يطفئ مرور الأيام من توهجه. ثم دخلت شيخوختها واحتضر حلمها ومات. كانت تقول: إنها مشيئة الله عز وجل. 

هكذا أراد الله لها. وهكذا أراد لزوجها. ثم ها هي ذي في مغيب العمر تتلقى البشارة. ستلد غلاما. ليس هذا فحسب، بشرتها الملائكة بأن ابنها سيكون له ولد تشهد مولده وتشهد حياته. لقد صبرت طويلا ثم يئست ثم نسيت. ثم يجيء جزاء الله مفاجأة تمحو هذا كله في لحظة. 

فاضت دموعها وهي تقف. وأحس إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام بإحساس محير. جاشت نفسه بمشاعر الرحمة والقرب، وعاد يحس بأنه إزاء نعمة لا يعرف كيف يوفيها حقها من الشكر. وخرّ إبراهيم ساجدا على وجهه. 

انتهى الأمر واستقرت البشرى في ذهنيهما معا. نهض إبراهيم من سجوده وقد ذهب عنه خوفه، واطمأنت حيرته، وغادره الروع، وسكنت قلبه البشرى التي حملوها إليه. وتذكر أنهم أرسلوا إلى قوم لوط. ولوط ابن أخيه النازح معه من مسقط رأسه، والساكن على مقربة منه. وإبراهيم يعرف معنى إرسال الملائكة إلى لوط وقومه. هذا معناه وقوع عذاب مروع. وطبيعة إبراهيم الرحيمة الودودة لا تجعله يطيق هلاك قوم في تسليم. ربما رجع قوم لوط وأقلعوا وأسلموا أجابوا رسولهم. 

وبدأ إبراهيم يجادل الملائكة في قوم لوط. حدثهم عن احتمال إيمانهم ورجوعهم عن طريق الفجور، وأفهمه الملائكة أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون. وأن مهمتهم هي إرسال حجارة من طين مسومة من عند ربك للمسرفين. وعاد إبراهيم، بعد أن سد الملائكة باب هذا الحوار، عاد يحدثهم عن المؤمنين من قوم لوط. فقالت الملائكة: نحن أعلم بمن فيها. ثم أفهموه أن الأمر قد قضي. وإن مشيئة الله تبارك وتعالى قد اقتضت نفاذ الأمر وهلاك قوم لوط. أفهموا إبراهيم أن عليه أن يعرض عن هذا الحوار. ليوفر حلمه ورحمته. لقد جاء أمر ربه. وتقرر عليهم (عَذَابٌ غَيْرُ مَرْدُودٍ) عذاب لن يرده جدال إبراهيم. كانت كلمة الملائكة إيذانا بنهاية الجدال.. سكت إبراهيم. وتوجهت الملائكة لقوم لوط عليه السلام. 

*

----------


## القطانى

*لوط عليه السلام 



نبذة: 



أرسله الله ليهدي قومه ويدعوهم إلى عبادة الله، وكانوا قوما ظالمين يأتون الفواحش ويعتدون على الغرباء وكانوا يأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء فلما دعاهم لوط لترك المنكرات أرادوا أن يخرجوه هو وقومه فلم يؤمن به غير بعض من آل بيته، أما امرأته فلم تؤمن ولما يئس لوط دعا الله أن ينجيهم ويهلك المفسدين فجاءت له الملائكة وأخرجوا لوط ومن آمن به وأهلكوا الآخرين بحجارة مسومة. 



سيرته: 



حال قوم لوط: 



دعى لوط قومه إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، ونهاهم عن كسب السيئات والفواحش. واصطدمت دعوته بقلوب قاسية وأهواء مريضة ورفض متكبر. وحكموا على لوط وأهله بالطرد من القرية. فقد كان القوم الذين بعث إليهم لوط يرتكبون عددا كبيرا من الجرائم البشعة. كانوا يقطعون الطريق، ويخونون الرفيق، ويتواصون بالإثم، ولا يتناهون عن منكر، وقد زادوا في سجل جرائمهم جريمة لم يسبقهم بها أحد من العالمين. كانوا يأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء. 

لقد اختلت المقاييس عند قوم لوط.. فصار الرجال أهدافا مرغوبة بدلا من النساء، وصار النقاء والطهر جريمة تستوجب الطرد.. كانوا مرضى يرفضون الشفاء ويقاومونه.. ولقد كانت تصرفات قوم لوط تحزن قلب لوط.. كانوا يرتكبون جريمتهم علانية في ناديهم.. وكانوا إذا دخل المدينة غريب أو مسافر أو ضيف لم ينقذه من أيديهم أحد.. وكانوا يقولون للوط: استضف أنت النساء ودع لنا الرجال.. واستطارت شهرتهم الوبيلة، وجاهدهم لوط جهادا عظيما، وأقام عليهم حجته، ومرت الأيام والشهور والسنوات، وهو ماض في دعوته بغير أن يؤمن له أحد.. لم يؤمن به غير أهل بيته.. حتى أهل بيته لم يؤمنوا به جميعا. كانت زوجته كافرة. 

وزاد الأمر بأن قام الكفرة بالاستهزاء برسالة لوط عليه السلام، فكانوا يقولون: ( 
دعى لوط قومه إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، ونهاهم عن كسب السيئات والفواحش. واصطدمت دعوته بقلوب قاسية وأهواء مريضة ورفض متكبر. وحكموا على لوط وأهله بالطرد من القرية. فقد كان القوم الذين بعث إليهم لوط يرتكبون عددا كبيرا من الجرائم البشعة. كانوا يقطعون الطريق، ويخونون الرفيق، ويتواصون بالإثم، ولا يتناهون عن منكر، وقد زادوا في سجل جرائمهم جريمة لم يسبقهم بها أحد من العالمين. كانوا يأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء. ). فيئس لوط منهم، ودعا الله أن ينصره ويهلك المفسدين. 



ذهاب الملائكة لقوم لوط: 




خرج الملائكة من عند إبراهيم قاصدين قرية لوط.. بلغوا أسوار سدوم.. وابنة لوط واقفة تملأ وعاءها من مياه النهر.. رفعت وجهها فشاهدتهم.. فسألها أحد الملائكة: يا جارية.. هل من منزل؟ 

قالت [وهي تذكر قومها]: مكانكم لا تدخلوا حتى أخبر أبي وآتيكم.. أسرعت نحو أبيها فأخبرته. فهرع لوط يجري نحو الغرباء. فلم يكد يراهم حتى ( سِيءَ بِهِمْ وَضَاقَ بِهِمْ ذَرْعًا وَقَالَ هَـذَا يَوْمٌ عَصِيبٌ ) سألهم: من أين جاءوا؟ .. وما هي وجهتهم؟.. فصمتوا عن إجابته. وسألوه أن يضيفهم.. استحى منهم وسار أمامهم قليلا ثم توقف والتفت إليهم يقول: لا أعلم على وجه الأرض أخبث من أهل هذا البلد. 

قال كلمته ليصرفهم عن المبيت في القرية، غير أنهم غضوا النظر عن قوله ولم يعلقوا عليه، وعاد يسير معهم ويلوي عنق الحديث ويقسره قسرا ويمضي به إلى أهل القرية - حدثهم أنهم خبثاء.. أنهم يخزون ضيوفهم.. حدثهم أنهم يفسدون في الأرض. وكان الصراع يجري داخله محاولا التوفيق بين أمرين.. صرف ضيوفه عن المبيت في القرية دون إحراجهم، وبغير إخلال بكرم الضيافة.. عبثا حاول إفهامهم والتلميح لهم أن يستمروا في رحلتهم، دون نزول بهذه القرية. 

سقط الليل على المدينة.. صحب لوط ضيوفه إلى بيته.. لم يرهم من أهل المدينة أحد.. لم تكد زوجته تشهد الضيوف حتى تسللت خارجة بغير أن تشعره. أسرعت إلى قومها وأخبرتهم الخبر.. وانتشر الخبر مثل النار في الهشيم. وجاء قوم لوط له مسرعين.. تساءل لوط بينه وبين نفسه: من الذي أخبرهم؟.. وقف القوم على باب البيت.. خرج إليهم لوط متعلقا بأمل أخير، وبدأ بوعظهم: 

( هَـؤُلاء بَنَاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُمْ ).. قال لهم: أمامكم النساء -زوجاتكم- هن أطهر.. فهن يلبين الفطرة السوية.. كما أن الخالق -جلّ في علاه- قد هيّئهن لهذا الأمر. 

( فَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ يلمس نفوسهم من جانب التقوى بعد أن لمسها من جانب الفطرة.. اتقوا الله وتذكروا أن الله يسمع ويرى.. ويغضب ويعاقب وأجدر بالعقلاء اتقاء غضبه. 

( وَلاَ تُخْزُونِ فِي ضَيْفِي ).. هي محاولة يائسة لِلَمْس نخوتهم وتقاليدهم. و ينبغي عليهم إكرام الضيف لا فضحه. 

( أَلَيْسَ مِنكُمْ رَجُلٌ رَّشِيدٌ ).. أليس فيكم رجل عاقل؟.. إن ما تريدونه -لو تحقق- هو عين الجنون. 

إلا أن كلمات لوط عليه السلام لم تلمس الفطرة المنحرفة المريضة، ولا القلب الجامد الميت، ولا العقل المريض الأحمق.. ظلت الفورة الشاذة على اندفاعها. 

أحس لوط بضعفه وهو غريب بين القوم.. نازح إليهم من بعيد بغير عشيرة تحميه، ولا أولاد ذكور يدافعون عنه.. دخل لوط غاضبا وأغلق باب بيته.. كان الغرباء الذين استضافهم يجلسون هادئين صامتين.. فدهش لوط من هدوئهم.. وازدادت ضربات القوم على الباب.. وصرخ لوط في لحظة يأس خانق: ( قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آوِي إِلَى رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ ) تمنى أن تكون له قوة تصدهم عن ضيفه.. وتمنى لو كان له ركن شديد يحتمي فيه ويأوي إليه.. غاب عن لوط في شدته وكربته أنه يأوي إلى ركن شديد.. ركن الله الذي لا يتخلى عن أنبيائه وأوليائه.. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو يقرأ هذه الآية: "رحمة الله على لوط.. كان يأوي إلى ركن شديد". 
*

----------


## القطانى

*هلاك قوم لوط: 



عندما بلغ الضيق ذروته.. وقال النبي كلمته.. تحرك ضيوفه ونهضوا فجأة.. أفهموه أنه يأوي إلى ركن شديد.. فقالوا له لا تجزع يا لوط ولا تخف.. نحن ملائكة.. ولن يصل إليك هؤلاء القوم.. ثم نهض جبريل، عليه السلام، وأشار بيده إشارة سريعة، ففقد القوم أبصارهم. 

التفتت الملائكة إلى لوط وأصدروا إليه أمرهم أن يصحب أهله أثناء الليل ويخرج.. سيسمعون أصواتا مروعة تزلزل الجبال.. لا يلتفت منهم أحد.. كي لا يصيبه ما يصيب القوم.. أي عذاب هذا؟.. هو عذاب من نوع غريب، يكفي لوقوعه بالمرء مجرد النظر إليه.. أفهموه أن امرأته كانت من الغابرين.. امرأته كافرة مثلهم وستلتفت خلفها فيصيبها ما أصابهم. 

سأل لوط الملائكة: أينزل الله العذاب بهم الآن.. أنبئوه أن موعدهم مع العذاب هو الصبح.. ( أَلَيْسَ الصُّبْحُ بِقَرِيبٍ )؟ 

خرج لوط مع بناته وزوجته.. ساروا في الليل وغذوا السير.. واقترب الصبح.. كان لوط قد ابتعد مع أهله.. ثم جاء أمر الله تعالى.. قال العلماء: اقتلع جبريل، عليه السلام، بطرف جناحه مدنهم السبع من قرارها البعيد.. رفعها جميعا إلى عنان السماء حتى سمعت الملائكة أصوات ديكتهم ونباح كلابهم، قلب المدن السبع وهوى بها في الأرض.. أثناء السقوط كانت السماء تمطرهم بحجارة من الجحيم.. حجارة صلبة قوية يتبع بعضها بعضا، ومعلمة بأسمائهم، ومقدرة عليهم.. استمر الجحيم يمطرهم.. وانتهى قوم لوط تماما.. لم يعد هناك أحد.. نكست المدن على رؤوسها، وغارت في الأرض، حتى انفجر الماء من الأرض.. هلك قوم لوط ومحيت مدنهم. 

كان لوط يسمع أصوات مروعة.. وكان يحاذر أن يلتفت خلفه.. نظرت زوجته نحو مصدر الصوت فانتهت.. تهرأ جسدها وتفتت مثل عمود ساقط من الملح. 

قال العلماء: إن مكان المدن السبع.. بحيرة غريبة.. ماؤها أجاج.. وكثافة الماء أعظم من كثافة مياه البحر الملحة.. وفي هذه البحيرة صخور معدنية ذائبة.. توحي بأن هذه الحجارة التي ضرب بها قوم لوط كانت شهبا مشعلة. يقال إن البحيرة الحالية التي نعرفها باسم "البحر الميت" في فلسطين.. هي مدن قوم لوط السابقة. 

انطوت صفحة قوم لوط.. انمحت مدنهم وأسمائهم من الأرض.. سقطوا من ذاكرة الحياة والأحياء.. وطويت صفحة من صفحات الفساد.. وتوجه لوط إلى إبراهيم.. زار إبراهيم وقص عليه نبأ قومه.. وأدهشه أن إبراهيم كان يعلم.. ومضى لوط في دعوته إلى الله.. مثلما مضى الحليم الأواه المنيب إبراهيم في دعوته إلى الله.. مضى الاثنان ينشران الإسلام في الأرض
*

----------


## القطانى

*اسماعيل عليه السلام 



نبذة: 



هو ابن إبراهيم البكر وولد السيدة هاجر، سار إبراهيم بهاجر - بأمر من الله - حتى وضعها وابنها في موضع مكة وتركهما ومعهما قليل من الماء والتمر ولما نفد الزاد جعلت السيدة هاجر تطوف هنا وهناك حتى هداها الله إلى ماء زمزم ووفد عليها كثير من الناس حتى جاء أمر الله لسيدنا إبراهيم ببناء الكعبة ورفع قواعد البيت، فجعل إسماعيل يأتي بالحجر وإبراهيم يبني حتى أتما البناء ثم جاء أمر الله بذبح إسماعيل حيث رأى إبراهيم في منامه أنه يذبح ابنه فعرض عليه ذلك فقال "يا أبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين" ففداه الله بذبح عظيم، كان إسماعيل فارسا فهو أول من استأنس الخيل وكان صبورا حليما، يقال إنه أول من تحدث بالعربية البينة وكان صادق الوعد، وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة، وكان ينادي بعبادة الله ووحدانيته. 



سيرته: 



الاختبار الأول: 




ذكر الله في كتابه الكريم، ثلاث مشاهد من حياة إسماعيل عليه السلام. كل مشهد عبارة عن محنة واختبار لكل من إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما السلام. أول هذه المشاهد هو أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى لإبراهيم بترك إسماعيل وأمه في واد مقفر، لا ماء فيه ولا طعام. فما كان من إبراهيم عليه السلام إلا الاستجابة لهذا الأمر الرباني. وهذا بخلاف ما ورد في الإسرائيليات من أن إبراهيم حمل ابنه وزوجته لوادي مكة لأن سارة -زوجة إبراهيم الأولى- اضطرته لذلك من شدة غيرتها من هاجر. فالمتأمل لسيرة إبراهيم عليه السلام، سيجد أنه لم يكن ليتلقّى أوامره من أحد غير الله. 

أنزل زوجته وابنه وتركهما هناك، ترك معهما جرابا فيه بعض الطعام، وقليلا من الماء. ثم استدار وتركهما وسار. 

أسرعت خلفه زوجته وهي تقول له: يا إبراهيم أين تذهب وتتركنا بهذا الوادي الذي ليس فيه شيء؟ 

لم يرد عليها سيدنا إبراهيم وظل يسير.. عادت تقول له ما قالته وهو صامت.. أخيرا فهمت أنه لا يتصرف هكذا من نفسه.. أدركت أن الله أمره بذلك فسألته: هل الله أمرك بهذا؟ 

فقال إبراهيم عليه السلام: نعم. 

قالت زوجته المؤمنة العظيمة: لن نضيع ما دام الله معنا وهو الذي أمرك بهذا. 

وسار إبراهيم حتى إذا أخفاه جبل عنهما وقف ورفع يديه الكريمتين إلى السماء وراح يدعو الله: 

( رَّبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِن ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِندَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِّنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُم مِّنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ ) (37) (إبراهيم) 

لم يكن بيت الله قد أعيد بناؤه بعد، لم تكن الكعبة قد بنيت، وكانت هناك حكمة عليا في أمر الله سبحانه لإبراهيم، فقد كان إسماعيل -الطفل الذي تُرِكَ مع أمه في هذا المكان- ووالده من سيكونان المسؤولان بناء الكعبة فيما بعد.. وكانت حكمة الله تقضي أن يسكن أحد في هذا الوادي، لميتد إليه العمران. 

بعد أن ترك إبراهيم زوجته وابنه الرضيع في الصحراء بأيام نفد الماء وانتهى الطعام، وجف لبن الأم.. وأحست هاجر وإسماعيل بالعطش. 

بدأ إسماعيل يبكي من العطش.. فتركته أمه وانطلقت تبحث عن ماء.. راحت تمشي مسرعة حتى وصلت إلى جبل اسمه "الصفا".. فصعدت إليه وراحت تبحث به عن بئر أو إنسان أو قافلة.. لم يكن هناك شيء. ونزلت مسرعة من الصفا حتى إذا وصلت إلى الوادي راحت تسعى سعي الإنسان المجهد حتى جاوزت الوادي ووصلت إلى جبل "المروة"، فصعدت إليه ونظرت لترى أحدا لكنها لم تر أحدا. وعادت الأم إلى طفلها فوجدته يبكي وقد اشتد عطشه.. وأسرعت إلى الصفا فوقفت عليه، وهرولت إلى المروة فنظرت من فوقه.. وراحت تذهب وتجيء سبع مرات بين الجبلين الصغيرين.. سبع مرات وهي تذهب وتعود - ولهذا يذهب الحجاج سبع مرات ويعودون بين الصفا والمروة إحياء لذكريات أمهم الأولى ونبيهم العظيم إسماعيل. عادت هاجر بعد المرة السابعة وهي مجهدة متعبة تلهث.. وجلست بجوار ابنها الذي كان صوته قد بح من البكاء والعطش. 

وفي هذه اللحظة اليائسة أدركتها رحمة الله، وضرب إسماعيل بقدمه الأرض وهو يبكي فانفجرت تحت قدمه بئر زمزم.. وفار الماء من البئر.. أنقذت حياتا الطفل والأم.. راحت الأم تغرف بيدها وهي تشكر الله.. وشربت وسقت طفلها وبدأت الحياة تدب في المنطقة.. صدق ظنها حين قالت: لن نضيع ما دام الله معنا. 

وبدأت بعض القوافل تستقر في المنطقة.. وجذب الماء الذي انفجر من بئر زمزم عديدا من الناس.. وبدأ العمران يبسط أجنحته على المكان. 

كانت هذه هي المحنة الاولى.. أما المحنة الثانية فهي الذبح.
*

----------


## القطانى

*سيدنا موسي عليه السلام 
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الحميدي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عمرو بن دينار ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏قلت ‏ ‏لابن عباس ‏ ‏إن ‏ ‏نوفا البكالي ‏ ‏يزعم أن ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏صاحب ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏ليس هو ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏صاحب ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏كذب عدو الله ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ ‏أنه ‏ 


‏سمع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول إن ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏قام خطيبا في ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏فسئل ‏ ‏أي الناس أعلم فقال أنا فعتب الله عليه إذ لم يرد العلم إليه فأوحى الله إليه إن لي عبدا ‏ ‏بمجمع البحرين ‏ ‏هو أعلم منك قال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏يا رب فكيف لي به قال تأخذ معك حوتا فتجعله في مكتل فحيثما فقدت الحوت فهو ثم فأخذ حوتا فجعله في مكتل ثم انطلق وانطلق معه بفتاه ‏ ‏يوشع بن نون ‏ ‏حتى إذا أتيا الصخرة وضعا رءوسهما فناما واضطرب الحوت في المكتل فخرج منه فسقط في البحر ‏



‏فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا ‏ 
‏وأمسك الله عن الحوت جرية الماء فصار عليه مثل الطاق فلما استيقظ نسي صاحبه أن يخبره بالحوت فانطلقا بقية يومهما وليلتهما حتى إذا كان من الغد قال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ 


‏لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا ‏ 
‏قال ولم يجد ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏النصب حتى جاوزا المكان الذي أمر الله به فقال له فتاه ‏
‏أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما ‏ ‏أنسانيه ‏ ‏إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا ‏ 


‏قال فكان للحوت سربا ‏ ‏ولموسى ‏ ‏ولفتاه عجبا فقال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ 
‏ذلك ما كنا ‏ ‏نبغي ‏ ‏فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا ‏ 


‏قال رجعا يقصان آثارهما حتى انتهيا إلى الصخرة فإذا رجل مسجى ثوبا فسلم عليه ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏وأنى بأرضك السلام قال أنا ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏قال نعم أتيتك لتعلمني مما علمت رشدا قال ‏
‏إنك لن تستطيع ‏ ‏معي ‏ ‏صبرا ‏ 


‏يا ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏إني على علم من علم الله علمنيه لا تعلمه أنت وأنت على علم من علم الله علمكه الله لا أعلمه فقال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ 
‏ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا ‏
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*‏فقال له ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ 
‏فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا ‏ 
‏فانطلقا يمشيان على ساحل البحر فمرت سفينة فكلموهم أن يحملوهم فعرفوا ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏فحملوهم بغير نول فلما ركبا في السفينة لم يفجأ إلا ‏ ‏والخضر ‏ ‏قد قلع لوحا من ألواح السفينة بالقدوم فقال له ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏قوم قد حملونا بغير نول عمدت إلى سفينتهم فخرقتها ‏



‏لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع ‏ ‏معي ‏ ‏صبرا قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا ‏ 


‏قال وقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وكانت الأولى من ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏نسيانا قال وجاء عصفور فوقع على حرف السفينة فنقر في البحر نقرة فقال له ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏ما علمي وعلمك من علم الله إلا مثل ما نقص هذا العصفور من هذا البحر ثم خرجا من السفينة فبينا هما يمشيان على الساحل إذ أبصر ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏غلاما يلعب مع الغلمان فأخذ ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏رأسه بيده فاقتلعه بيده فقتله فقال له ‏ ‏موسى ‏ 


‏أقتلت نفسا ‏ ‏زاكية ‏ ‏بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع ‏ ‏معي ‏ ‏صبرا ‏ 



‏قال وهذه أشد من الأولى ‏
‏قال إن سألتك عن شيء بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض ‏ 



‏قال مائل فقام ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏فأقامه بيده فقال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏قوم أتيناهم فلم يطعمونا ولم يضيفونا ‏


‏لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك ‏ ‏إلى قوله ‏ ‏ذلك تأويل ما لم ‏ ‏تسطع عليه صبرا ‏ 
‏فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وددنا أن ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏كان صبر حتى يقص الله علينا من خبرهما قال ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏فكان ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏يقرأ وكان أمامهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة صالحة غصبا وكان يقرأ وأما الغلام فكان كافرا وكان أبواه مؤمنين ‏
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن موسى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏هشام بن يوسف ‏ ‏أن ‏ ‏ابن جريج ‏ ‏أخبرهم قال أخبرني ‏ ‏يعلى بن مسلم ‏ ‏وعمرو بن دينار ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏يزيد أحدهما على صاحبه ‏ ‏وغيرهما ‏ ‏قد سمعته يحدثه عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إنا لعند ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏في بيته إذ قال سلوني قلت أي ‏ ‏أبا عباس ‏ ‏جعلني الله فداءك ‏ ‏بالكوفة ‏ ‏رجل قاص

يقال له ‏ ‏نوف ‏ ‏يزعم أنه ليس ‏ ‏بموسى ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏أما ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏فقال لي ‏ ‏قال قد كذب عدو الله ‏ ‏وأما ‏ ‏يعلى ‏ ‏فقال لي ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏حدثني ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ ‏قال ‏ 

‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏رسول الله ‏ ‏عليه السلام ‏ ‏قال ذكر الناس يوما حتى إذا فاضت العيون ورقت القلوب ولى فأدركه رجل فقال أي رسول الله ‏ ‏هل في الأرض أحد أعلم منك قال لا فعتب عليه إذ لم يرد العلم إلى الله قيل بلى قال أي رب فأين قال بمجمع البحرين قال أي رب اجعل لي علما أعلم ذلك به ‏ ‏فقال لي ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏قال حيث يفارقك الحوت ‏ ‏وقال لي ‏ ‏يعلى ‏ ‏قال خذ نونا ميتا حيث ينفخ فيه الروح فأخذ حوتا فجعله في مكتل فقال لفتاه لا أكلفك إلا أن تخبرني بحيث يفارقك الحوت قال ما كلفت كثيرا فذلك قوله جل ذكره ‏


‏وإذ قال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏لفتاه ‏ 
‏يوشع بن نون ‏ ‏ليست عن ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏قال فبينما هو في ظل صخرة في مكان ‏ ‏ثريان إذ تضرب الحوت ‏ ‏وموسى ‏ ‏نائم فقال فتاه لا أوقظه حتى إذا استيقظ نسي أن يخبره وتضرب الحوت حتى دخل البحر فأمسك الله عنه جرية البحر حتى كأن أثره في حجر ‏ ‏قال لي ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏هكذا كأن أثره في حجر وحلق بين إبهاميه واللتين تليانهما ‏
‏لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا ‏ 


‏قال قد قطع الله عنك النصب ليست هذه عن ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏أخبره فرجعا فوجدا ‏ ‏خضرا ‏ ‏قال لي ‏ ‏عثمان بن أبي سليمان ‏ ‏على ‏ ‏طنفسة ‏ ‏خضراء على كبد البحر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏مسجى بثوبه قد جعل طرفه تحت رجليه وطرفه تحت رأسه ‏ ‏فسلم عليه ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏فكشف عن وجهه وقال هل بأرضي من سلام من أنت قال أنا ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏قال نعم قال فما شأنك قال جئت لتعلمني مما علمت رشدا قال أما يكفيك أن التوراة بيديك وأن الوحي يأتيك يا ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏إن لي علما لا ينبغي لك أن تعلمه وإن لك علما لا ينبغي لي أن أعلمه فأخذ طائر بمنقاره من البحر وقال والله ما علمي وما علمك في جنب علم الله إلا كما أخذ هذا الطائر بمنقاره من البحر حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة وجدا معابر صغارا تحمل أهل هذا الساحل إلى أهل هذا الساحل الآخر عرفوه فقالوا عبد الله الصالح ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏قلنا ‏ ‏لسعيد ‏ ‏خضر ‏ ‏قال نعم ‏ ‏لا نحمله بأجر فخرقها ووتد فيها وتدا قال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ 


‏أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا ‏ 
‏قال ‏ ‏مجاهد ‏ ‏منكرا ‏ 
‏قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع ‏ ‏معي ‏ ‏صبرا ‏ 
‏كانت الأولى نسيانا والوسطى شرطا والثالثة عمدا ‏


‏قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا ‏ 
‏لقيا غلاما فقتله ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏يعلى ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏وجد غلمانا يلعبون فأخذ غلاما كافرا ظريفا فأضجعه ثم ذبحه بالسكين ‏ 
‏قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس ‏ 



‏لم تعمل بالحنث ‏ ‏وكان ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قرأها زكية ‏
‏زاكية ‏ 
‏مسلمة كقولك غلاما زكيا ‏ ‏فانطلقا فوجدا جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏بيده هكذا ورفع يده فاستقام ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏يعلى ‏ ‏حسبت أن ‏ ‏سعيدا ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏فمسحه بيده فاستقام ‏ 
‏لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا ‏ 
‏قال ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏أجرا نأكله ‏


‏وكان وراءهم ‏ 
‏وكان أمامهم قرأها ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏أمامهم ملك ‏ ‏يزعمون عن غير ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏أنه ‏ ‏هدد بن بدد ‏ ‏والغلام المقتول اسمه يزعمون ‏ ‏جيسور ‏ 
‏ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا ‏ 


‏فأردت إذا هي مرت به أن يدعها لعيبها فإذا جاوزوا أصلحوها فانتفعوا بها ومنهم من يقول سدوها بقارورة ومنهم من يقول بالقار ‏
‏كان أبواه مؤمنين ‏ 
‏وكان كافرا ‏


‏فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا ‏ 
‏أن يحملهما حبه على أن يتابعاه على دينه ‏
‏فأردنا أن ‏ ‏يبدلهما ‏ ‏ربهما خيرا منه زكاة ‏ 
‏لقوله ‏
‏أقتلت نفسا زكية ‏ 

‏وأقرب رحما ‏ 
‏هما به أرحم منهما بالأول الذي قتل ‏ ‏خضر ‏ ‏وزعم غير ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏أنهما أبدلا جارية ‏ ‏وأما ‏ ‏داود بن أبي عاصم ‏ ‏فقال عن ‏ ‏غير واحد ‏ ‏إنها جارية
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*‏حدثني ‏ ‏قتيبة بن سعيد ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏سفيان بن عيينة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عمرو بن دينار ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن جبير ‏ ‏قال قلت ‏ ‏لابن عباس ‏ 
‏إن ‏ ‏نوفا البكالي ‏ ‏يزعم أن ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏ليس ‏ ‏بموسى ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏فقال كذب عدو الله ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏أبي بن كعب ‏ 

‏عن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال قام ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏خطيبا في ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏فقيل له ‏ ‏أي الناس أعلم قال أنا فعتب الله عليه إذ لم يرد العلم إليه وأوحى إليه بلى عبد من عبادي بمجمع ‏ ‏البحرين ‏ ‏هو أعلم منك قال أي رب كيف السبيل إليه

قال تأخذ حوتا في مكتل فحيثما فقدت الحوت فاتبعه قال فخرج ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏ومعه فتاه ‏ ‏يوشع بن نون ‏ ‏ومعهما الحوت حتى انتهيا إلى الصخرة فنزلا عندها قال فوضع ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏رأسه فنام ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏وفي حديث غير ‏ ‏عمرو ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏وفي أصل الصخرة عين يقال لها الحياة لا يصيب من مائها شيء إلا حيي فأصاب الحوت من ماء تلك العين ‏ ‏قال فتحرك وانسل من المكتل فدخل البحر فلما استيقظ ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏قال ‏


‏لفتاه آتنا غداءنا ‏ 
‏الآية قال ولم يجد النصب حتى جاوز ما أمر به قال له فتاه ‏ ‏يوشع بن نون ‏ 
‏أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت ‏ 


‏الآية قال فرجعا يقصان في آثارهما فوجدا في البحر كالطاق ممر الحوت فكان لفتاه عجبا وللحوت سربا قال فلما انتهيا إلى الصخرة إذ هما برجل مسجى بثوب فسلم عليه ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏قال وأنى بأرضك السلام فقال أنا ‏ ‏موسى


‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏بني إسرائيل ‏ ‏قال نعم قال هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا قال له ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏يا ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏إنك على علم من علم الله علمكه الله لا أعلمه وأنا على علم من علم الله علمنيه الله لا تعلمه قال بل أتبعك قال ‏


‏فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا ‏ 
‏فانطلقا يمشيان على الساحل فمرت بهم سفينة فعرف ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏فحملوهم في سفينتهم بغير نول يقول بغير أجر فركبا السفينة قال ووقع عصفور على حرف السفينة فغمس منقاره في البحر فقال ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏لموسى ‏ ‏ما علمك وعلمي وعلم الخلائق في علم الله إلا مقدار ما غمس هذا العصفور منقاره قال فلم يفجأ ‏ 

‏موسى ‏ ‏إذ عمد ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏إلى قدوم فخرق السفينة فقال له ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏قوم حملونا بغير نول عمدت إلى سفينتهم فخرقتها ‏
‏لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت ‏ 


‏الآية فانطلقا إذا هما ***ام يلعب مع الغلمان فأخذ ‏ ‏الخضر ‏ ‏برأسه فقطعه قال له ‏ ‏موسى ‏ 


‏أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع ‏ ‏معي ‏ ‏صبرا ‏ ‏إلى قوله ‏ ‏فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض ‏ 

‏فقال بيده هكذا فأقامه فقال له ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏إنا دخلنا هذه القرية فلم يضيفونا ولم يطعمونا ‏
‏لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا ‏ 


‏فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏وددنا أن ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏صبر حتى يقص علينا من أمرهما قال وكان ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏يقرأ وكان أمامهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة صالحة غصبا وأما الغلام فكان كافرا
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------

